# How is tiffany viewed these days?



## Ilovetandco

For me personally, I am a Tiffany and Co person. I have some Cartier and VCA but more often than not, I get a piece from Tiffany.
I really don't keep up with if the company is still "popular" or considered luxury but I happened to come across an article that basically said it is not taken seriously as a luxury brand anymore and that its days in the sun were over. 

In your opinion is this true...has tiffany lost its luster?


----------



## jimmie staton

Ilovetandco said:


> For me personally, I am a Tiffany and Co person. I have some Cartier and VCA but more often than not, I get a piece from Tiffany.
> I really don't keep up with if the company is still "popular" or considered luxury but I happened to come across an article that basically said it is not taken seriously as a luxury brand anymore and that its days in the sun were over.
> 
> In your opinion is this true...has tiffany lost its luster?


I don't think so... the name recognition is still and always be strong. They sell lots of other things in addition to jewelry... My stationery, note cards and calling cards come from there, they even hand paint the boarders of my Calling Cards. I have the Tiffany & Co twin bell alarm clock, stem ware, flatware, Jewelry, etc. Every gift I purchase for someone comes from Tiffany & Co., everyone loves getting the blue bag with a little blue box.
"J!m"


----------



## fabuleux

Hopefully, under the push of LVMH, Tiffany will regain its luxury aura. Right now, it’s a bit like the supermarket for silver jewelry.


----------



## BigPurseSue

fabuleux said:


> Hopefully, under the push of LVMH, Tiffany will regain its luxury aura. Right now, it’s a bit like the supermarket for silver jewelry.



A few years ago I read that they claimed to use the most ethically-sourced silver in the jewelry industry and took great pains to make it so. Don't know if this is still the case.


----------



## missisa07

I definitely think the era of their sterling silver jewelry has come and gone.  I remember when I was really young, those "Return to Tiffany" pieces and all of their sterling silver jewelry was insanely popular.  Unfortunately, the issue of things being semi-affordable is that they are then a lot easier to obtain and more common.  If everyone has it, it's not so luxurious anymore. 

I think their fine jewelry (gold/platinum) is of amazing quality though, and I'm really loving their newer Tiffany T and Keys collection.  I think generally, it's been hard to compete with Cartier as celebrities do all the marketing for them (Kylie Jenner really blew up the Love bracelet stacks a few years ago).


----------



## Ilovetandco

missisa07 said:


> I definitely think the era of their sterling silver jewelry has come and gone.  I remember when I was really young, those "Return to Tiffany" pieces and all of their sterling silver jewelry was insanely popular.  Unfortunately, the issue of things being semi-affordable is that they are then a lot easier to obtain and more common.  If everyone has it, it's not so luxurious anymore.
> 
> I think their fine jewelry (gold/platinum) is of amazing quality though, and I'm really loving their newer Tiffany T and Keys collection.  I think generally, it's been hard to compete with Cartier as celebrities do all the marketing for them (Kylie Jenner really blew up the Love bracelet stacks a few years ago).


I agree here. Cartier et al. doesn't do silver; so I think it sets up Tiffany for a disadvantage at least from the "luxurious" perspective.  Plus, all the influx of fakes when the RTT silver bracelets and chokers were popular. I agree also that I still love their gold. I have so many RTT items in gold, but it seems like I "outgrew" them, the cutesy hearts and the logo jewelry doesn't seem like me anymore. I still keep them just because but I like some of the other collections a lot more now.


----------



## Ilovetandco

Sometimes I feel that way about my Love bracelet too. I had wanted a love bracelet probably before Kylie Jenner existed but the constant showing of them on her and the counterfeits makes me feel like I have to find a different "thing."


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I don’t know if Tiffany is really viewed differently these days.  If you are comparing to 10-15 years ago people were making similar comparisons as they are in this thread.  If you are comparing Tiffany to how it was viewed in the 1990s/1980s it was still considered an “entry level” luxury brand partially due to its silver line and partially due to its lower prices in general compared to names like Cartier or Van Cleef.  

As to why it has not had a growing popularity in recent years I feel that it is more that they didn’t do enough to “stand out”.  Peretti has been around since the 1970s - nothing new and often copied ( talking about DBTY in particular).  Picasso since the 1980s- also nothing new.  The T Collection was a more affordable response to the popularity of the Love Collection but it didn’t have the history/ enough celebrity endorsers to make it take over that audience.  I feel like it they did an entire collection made with recycled gold/silver it might spark millennials to reconsider them.  It would make them more environmentally conscious then the other brands which seems to be popular among younger generations.


----------



## sdkitty

for me, becoming a chain rather than the iconic NY store took away from the specialness


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sdkitty said:


> for me, becoming a chain rather than the iconic NY store took away from the specialness


That’s an interesting perspective.  Is it the size of the chain? Cartier and Van Cleef are also chains- but they are smaller.


----------



## sdkitty

AntiqueShopper said:


> That’s an interesting perspective.  Is it the size of the chain? Cartier and Van Cleef are also chains- but they are smaller.


honestly I just think they are very commericalized now.  And (I'm probably in the minority here) I think in some ways overrated.  If you like their designs, fine.  But to pay more for their diamonds just because they come from Tiffany doesn't make sense to me.  You can get a beautiful certified and appraised diamond from other sources for less.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sdkitty said:


> honestly I just think they are very commericalized now.  And (I'm probably in the minority here) I think in some ways overrated.  If you like their designs, fine.  But to pay more for their diamonds just because they come from Tiffany doesn't make sense to me.  You can get a beautiful certified and appraised diamond from other sources for less.


I completely understand how you feel- many companies or designs feel commercial to me.  For me spending $5000 on a Chanel bag (which is something I see often in my area/town) makes no sense to me.  I would be lying though if I were to say that I preferred to buy diamonds from other companies over Tiffany- just my preference.  To each their own.  I prefer to buy preloved when I can however.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Totally lost its luster. I’m not into Tiffany’s at all now and part of this is sadly due to my outgrowing the silver craze in the 1990s. I still kept most of my pieces but only for my daughters. I’ll never wear them again. I think the new T line is meant to rival Cartier but unfortunately I would rather have Cartier any day over Tiffany’s.


----------



## hellofromhere

For some reason I view Tiffany as being more girly/feminine for the younger crowd (probably because of all the ss jewelry as others have said). Cartier seems more mature/classic, and VCA feels more high end girly. 

That being said I absolutely love the T collection!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I don't think less of TCo. In fact I think its really nice. I think Cartier and VCA have a different style.
I have a few Cartier pieces, but some of their styles don't really suit me.
VCA I like the really expensive pieces and I haven't had the courage to spend that amount (yet haha). 
They all suit different needs in the market. TCo is luxury to me.


----------



## Pksz

I agree with many comments about TIFFANY losing its luster by making many pieces at a low price point. However - the quality and exclusivity of their higher end pieces remains. I have a TIFFANY Tanzanite and diamond ring. It’s is absolutely gorgeous and I receive comments every time I wear it. I think it’s so unusual - it should retain its exclusivity.


----------



## amjac2wm

I don’t think that Tiffany has lost its luster at all. I’ve been shopping there since I was a teenager, and as my taste has evolved from the sterling silver collections, Tiffany has had a plethora of absolutely special platinum, gold and diamond pieces. We only have three locations in the DC area, and it does not seem commercialized at all to me. Of course I see people with the sterling silver pieces, but it is very rare to see someone wearing one of the unique pieces I own, which I personally appreciate.


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

I definitely still think of Tiffany as a luxury brand.  Out of Tiffany, Cartier, and VCA, I mostly prefer Tiffany’s designs.  I do like Cartier, too.  I don’t know why, but VCA doesn’t really doesn’t do much for me.  There’s only one Tiffany store in my state, so it doesn’t feel anymore chain-y to me than the other high-end jewelers.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I don’t think Tiffany has lost its luster at all. Those that reference the silver line haven’t dived deeply enough into the gold/platinum offerings. I own plenty of VCA, Cartier, and some Bvlgari and still love Tiffany. The pendant in my profile pic is actually from Tiffany, and it’s one of the most exquisite pieces that I own! People never guess it’s a Tiffany item. Another thing that I value about Tiffany is their unparalleled customer service! It’s so easy to take your stuff in to get cleaned or repaired anywhere in the world. And their aftercare is amazing. I’ve been allowed to exchange things after the return period and had things repaired at no charge without question. In fact, Cartier and VCA have become so overdone that sometimes I feel way more under the radar wearing a Tiffany piece to be honest. That still doesn’t stop me from wearing Cartier or VCA, but I just wanted to provide a different perspective.


----------



## keodi

missisa07 said:


> I* definitely think the era of their sterling silver jewelry has come and gone.  I remember when I was really young, those "Return to Tiffany" pieces and all of their sterling silver jewelry was insanely popular. * *Unfortunately, the issue of things being semi-affordable is that they are then a lot easier to obtain and more common.  If everyone has it, it's not so luxurious anymore. *
> 
> I think their fine jewelry (gold/platinum) is of amazing quality though, and I'm really loving their newer Tiffany T and Keys collection.  *I think generally, it's been hard to compete with Cartier as celebrities do all the marketing for them (Kylie Jenner really blew up the Love bracelet stacks a few years ago).*


I agree!


----------



## keodi

AntiqueShopper said:


> I completely understand how you feel- many companies or designs feel commercial to me.  For me spending $5000 on a Chanel bag (which is something I see often in my area/town) makes no sense to me.  *I would be lying though if I were to say that I preferred to buy diamonds from other companies over Tiffany- just my preference.  To each their own.  I prefer to buy preloved when I can however*.


same!


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

I think it is subjective. Things like Instagram and YouTube make luxury seem much more commonplace than it actually is. I still love Tiffany's but I mostly buy gold jewellery. However, if I were into silver, I've no problem buying silver jewellery. 

I think Cartier or VCA are no less commonplace. VCA may be expensive for your average audience but there are lots of people with money to spend on it and do hauls of it on YouTube. Tiffany just happens to have much larger range to choose from, which I like.


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

Ilovetandco said:


> Sometimes I feel that way about my Love bracelet too. I had wanted a love bracelet probably before Kylie Jenner existed but the constant showing of them on her and the counterfeits makes me feel like I have to find a different "thing."



I’m sure Kylie has sold a lot of Love bracelets for them, but I don’t know how well that will work out long-term.  She definitely isn’t someone I associate with class or good taste and I can see them becoming “played out” soon.


----------



## Milosmum0307

My husband bought my engagement ring from Tiffany, which is what I wanted at the time, but nowadays I wish he had gone elsewhere.  Lol.  It’s a beautiful, well-made piece - the diamond is flawless, and the platinum setting is classic - but Tiffany often feels too accessible, too mass market, even though its mark-up for fine jewelry is substantial.  I wish he had gone to a smaller, independent jeweler and got something unique.  I still like going into Tiffany and shopping there, but I feel it’s lost a bit of its luster.


----------



## Milosmum0307

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> I’m sure Kylie has sold a lot of Love bracelets for them, but I don’t know how well that will work out long-term.  She definitely isn’t someone I associate with class or good taste and I can see them becoming “played out” soon.


They’re not already played out?  News to me ... (haha)


----------



## Ilovetandco

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> I’m sure Kylie has sold a lot of Love bracelets for them, but I don’t know how well that will work out long-term.  She definitely isn’t someone I associate with class or good taste and I can see them becoming “played out” soon.


That is how I feel like they are played out.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I much prefer Tiffany’s to Cartier as their customer service and follow up service is light years better. I don’t think it is viewed any differently than it used to be - as a main stay in the jewellery and fine gift industry. Everyone still loves that box.


----------



## limom

A1aGypsy said:


> I much prefer Tiffany’s to Cartier as their customer service and follow up service is light years better. I don’t think it is viewed any differently than it used to be - as a main stay in the jewellery and fine gift industry. Everyone still loves that box.


Tiffany’s bread and butter line seem to me inspired by the better houses (Cartier, Verdura..)
Their more exclusive lines are TDF imo.
I buy both however prefer antique and vintage ATM.
 Cartier customer service is typically French.


----------



## Rockysmom

I’ve recently gotten into Tiffany but won’t pay full price for their pieces. I do like their newer collections in rose gold.


----------



## SDC2003

Agree with others on here that Tiffany has not lost its luster. There are so many beautiful designs and choices at the higher price points. The Tiffany t line seems pretty popular when you go on Instagram. I don’t see any difference in quality from my Tiffany gold/diamond jewelry and Cartier and vca jewelry. And actually when I’ve compared jewelry prices I have found Tiffany gives you more diamond and gold for similar items at Cartier and vca. I think with lvmh having purchased the company they will have more interesting designs and will grow more in popularity and unfortunately pricing. I bought a bangle last year and it’s gone up ten percent since I purchased it. That’s just one example. If you’re thinking about something Tiffany, I wouldn’t wait around. Seems like they’re consistently raising prices each year lately!


----------



## keodi

SDC2003 said:


> Agree with others on here that Tiffany has not lost its luster. There are so many beautiful designs and choices at the higher price points. The Tiffany t line seems pretty popular when you go on Instagram. I don’t see any difference in quality from my Tiffany gold/diamond jewelry and Cartier and vca jewelry. A*nd actually when I’ve compared jewelry prices I have found Tiffany gives you more diamond and gold for similar items at Cartier and vca. I think with lvmh having purchased the company they will have more interesting designs and will grow more in popularity and unfortunately pricing.* I bought a bangle last year and it’s gone up ten percent since I purchased it. That’s just one example. If you’re thinking about something Tiffany, *I wouldn’t wait around. Seems like they’re consistently raising prices each year lately!*


I agree, very true!


----------



## kath2

They’ve made some terrible decisions in the last few years—the “Rubedo” mess, for example; making gold pieces out of hollow wire, for another. And trending towards smaller pieces—money saved by using less metal offset by the brand damage of having many popular designs being associated with teenage girls, so that it seems like a brand one grows out of.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I think Tiffany has lost its luster. It's just not that special as back in the days.

I prefer VCA and Cartier.


----------



## lightofurlife

Tiffany has definitely not lost their luster. If you think the average girl is walking around in Tiffany’s jewelry I think you’re a tad out of touch. I still encounter a lot of  women who think Zales and Jared are high end lol


----------



## 7h5f921

When I think of tiffany I think - OVER-PRICED SILVER.  It wasn't that way 30 years ago though. 
The t bracelet is cute, but Tiffany used to be completely different than it is now. I think VCA and Cartier for gold jewelry and when it comes to diamonds I buy loose, so I can make sure the cut is a super ideal cut, and have a setting hand made.


----------



## Rockysmom

I was out of the silver trend in 2000. I’ve only acquired a few yellow gold bracelets from the new lines and I did buy a few rose gold pieces from the T collection recently  but only preowned. I would never pay full price for any of their things.


----------



## jimmie staton

lightofurlife said:


> Tiffany has definitely not lost their luster. If you think the average girl is walking around in Tiffany’s jewelry I think you’re a tad out of touch. I still encounter a lot of  women who think Zales and Jared are high end lol


Hilarious Lightofurlife ! 
"J!m"


----------



## americanroyal89

For me personally it is the constant rotation of designs that ruin it for me. Like the variety is great but I think the constant retiring of designs makes it hard to achieve that timeless design that I associate with brands like Cartier and VCA. With designs that haven’t really changed for decades. 

I love Tiffany’s. My jewelry collection is 50/50 Tiffany’s and Cartier. But when I think of my favorite designs, they’ve now been discontinued. 

I’m not sure if I’m explaining it right. I just think not being able to strive for something because it’ll be discontinued before you can buy it makes it lose the aspirational aspect.


----------



## Pagan

My 18 year-old and her friends like silver Tiffany jewelry as much as many of you probably did 15 years ago. She has a couple of RTT necklaces, the bead bracelet and just bought herself the chunky RTT choker. It all looks cute on her. I think it’s just as popular with that age cohort as it ever was.

I look ghastly in cool metals so only wear yellow and rose gold. I have a few Tiffany items that I really enjoy, but nothing elaborate.

I wear a rose gold open heart necklace 24/7. I also have a yellow gold key on a longer chain that I sometimes stack with the open heart, rose gold X graffiti earrings and a pair of rose gold Hardware ball dangly earrings I treated myself to a couple of weeks ago.

I like buying nice everyday jewelry items that I can get a lot of wear out of more than special occasion items I almost never reach for. Is it luxury? It’s an accessible splurge for me but it still out of reach for a great many, particularly for gold or diamond items.

My next jewelry purchase will be diamond stud earrings, but not from Tiffany’s.


----------



## Vintage Leather

See, for me, Cartier lost it's luster 40 years ago, and never got it back. I crush so hard on classic Cartier, but when the family stopped being involved, the company made some stupid decisions. 
I see women wearing Love bracelets and Tank watches, and I usually assume that they are gold-plated pieces. I still refer to the late 70s through 80s Cartier as "The Avon Years."
They have lousy customer service, no real support, and they keep rehashing the same designs over, and over again.
Cartier is like a wine bar with no labels - you might get two-buck Chuck or you might get Chateau Rothschild - you never know.

Tiffany - well, Tiffany is the Starbucks of jewelry. They have a few signature pieces, some seasonal stuff, but their virtue is that they are consistent. Customer service is always good. Aftercare is excellent. Most of my "basics" are from Tiffany, because I can just drop them off at any boutique, no worries. They check my prongs, check the settings, clean them and they are still gorgeous.

As for Van Cleef? I don't own any, but the fact that they don't recognize their own jewelry, and won't work on anything without a receipt or CoA? Who keeps all that paperwork? All I've got to say is, I'm giving them some serious side-eye and taking them off my want list.


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

I generally try not to buy any high end jewellery brand new, because it's just not the same quality as identical pieces from 10-20 years ago. That's the same with Tiffany - I saw a secondhand piece in person then compared it to the identical piece in the boutique brand new and was shocked at how lightweight and cheap the new piece felt - they had even used smaller diamonds!


----------



## nicole0612

Vintage Leather said:


> See, for me, Cartier lost it's luster 40 years ago, and never got it back. I crush so hard on classic Cartier, but when the family stopped being involved, the company made some stupid decisions.
> I see women wearing Love bracelets and Tank watches, and I usually assume that they are gold-plated pieces. I still refer to the late 70s through 80s Cartier as "The Avon Years."
> They have lousy customer service, no real support, and they keep rehashing the same designs over, and over again.
> Cartier is like a wine bar with no labels - you might get two-buck Chuck or you might get Chateau Rothschild - you never know.
> 
> Tiffany - well, Tiffany is the Starbucks of jewelry. They have a few signature pieces, some seasonal stuff, but their virtue is that they are consistent. Customer service is always good. Aftercare is excellent. Most of my "basics" are from Tiffany, because I can just drop them off at any boutique, no worries. They check my prongs, check the settings, clean them and they are still gorgeous.
> 
> As for Van Cleef? I don't own any, but the fact that they don't recognize their own jewelry, and won't work on anything without a receipt or CoA? Who keeps all that paperwork? All I've got to say is, I'm giving them some serious side-eye and taking them off my want list.



I greatly enjoyed reading your post, I found myself smiling and nodding in agreement. It was so well written that I opened your profile and saw that your occupation is a writer! How appropriate!


----------



## tiffany0704

Vintage Leather said:


> See, for me, Cartier lost it's luster 40 years ago, and never got it back. I crush so hard on classic Cartier, but when the family stopped being involved, the company made some stupid decisions.
> I see women wearing Love bracelets and Tank watches, and I usually assume that they are gold-plated pieces. I still refer to the late 70s through 80s Cartier as "The Avon Years."
> They have lousy customer service, no real support, and they keep rehashing the same designs over, and over again.
> Cartier is like a wine bar with no labels - you might get two-buck Chuck or you might get Chateau Rothschild - you never know.
> 
> Tiffany - well, Tiffany is the Starbucks of jewelry. They have a few signature pieces, some seasonal stuff, but their virtue is that they are consistent. Customer service is always good. Aftercare is excellent. Most of my "basics" are from Tiffany, because I can just drop them off at any boutique, no worries. They check my prongs, check the settings, clean them and they are still gorgeous.
> 
> As for Van Cleef? I don't own any, but the fact that they don't recognize their own jewelry, and won't work on anything without a receipt or CoA? Who keeps all that paperwork? All I've got to say is, I'm giving them some serious side-eye and taking them off my want list.



This is 100% how I feel towards the three brands. I laughed on the VC part. I do own some pieces from Van Cleef, and you are right that they don’t recognize their own jewelry bothers me. I work in the US but I’m not from here, so most of the paperworks are back home. They won’t do anything without paper-proof. I think that shows they don’t have the competency to examine the true quality of their items, and they are not confident that their items are top notch enough. 

Side note from the recent COVID mayhem is that I have profile with all three companies, only sales from Tiffany — three of them from different locations I have purchased before— sent me personally written emails to just say hi and show love. Nothing from VC and Cartier except standard ads emails.


----------



## BigAkoya

tiffany0704 said:


> This is 100% how I feel towards the three brands. I laughed on the VC part. I do own some pieces from Van Cleef, and you are right that they don’t recognize their own jewelry bothers me. I work in the US but I’m not from here, so most of the paperworks are back home. They won’t do anything without paper-proof. I think that shows they don’t have the competency to examine the true quality of their items, and they are not confident that their items are top notch enough.
> 
> Side note from the recent COVID mayhem is that I have profile with all three companies, only sales from Tiffany — three of them from different locations I have purchased before— sent me personally written emails to just say hi and show love. Nothing from VC and Cartier except standard ads emails.



You are spot on!  I too have received emails from Tiffany.  My Tiffany SA has also personally emailed me to just say hi and check-in.  Nothing from VCA or Cartier.  

Tiffany is a brand I can grow with through the years. Everyone’s tastes in jewelry changes. They have diverse jewelry collections, from Peretti silver, DBTY, to Victoria, Schlumberger, and to newer fresher designs such a Paper Flowers and T. If you like colored gemstones, their pieces are amazing... go to NYC to see all the emerald, ruby, tanzanite, sapphire, aquamarine pieces not on their website.  Cartier and VCA do not even come close in the colored gemstone category.  

Classics take time to become a classic, and Tiffany has so many iconic pieces everyone loves.  This has been my challenge to grow with Cartier or VCA.  Aside from LOVE and Alhambra, for me, there is not much I find wanting from those brands, and I have tried so hard to even “like” their other lines, forget about “loving” them. 

With Tiffany, I see so many pieces I truly love, at all price points, lower price pieces to Blue Book items.  

Tiffany service is excellent at any location. They will go out of your way to help.  I have so many stories of how gracious their customer service and SAs are.  

For me, it’s not “Am I sick of Tiffany”?  On the contrary, it’s “Which piece of Tiffany on my list should I buy next”? 

Just my two cents.


----------



## tiffany_gmty

willeyi said:


> You are spot on!  I too have received emails from Tiffany.  My Tiffany SA has also personally emailed me to just say hi and check-in.  Nothing from VCA or Cartier.
> 
> Tiffany is a brand I can grow with through the years. Everyone’s tastes in jewelry changes. They have diverse jewelry collections, from Peretti silver, DBTY, to Victoria, Schlumberger, and to newer fresher designs such a Paper Flowers and T. If you like colored gemstones, their pieces are amazing... go to NYC to see all the emerald, ruby, tanzanite, sapphire, aquamarine pieces not on their website.  Cartier and VCA do not even come close in the colored gemstone category.
> 
> Classics take time to become a classic, and Tiffany has so many iconic pieces everyone loves.  This has been my challenge to grow with Cartier or VCA.  Aside from LOVE and Alhambra, for me, there is not much I find wanting from those brands, and I have tried so hard to even “like” their other lines, forget about “loving” them.
> 
> With Tiffany, I see so many pieces I truly love, at all price points, lower price pieces to Blue Book items.
> 
> Tiffany service is excellent at any location. They will go out of your way to help.  I have so many stories of how gracious their customer service and SAs are.
> 
> For me, it’s not “Am I sick of Tiffany”?  On the contrary, it’s “Which piece of Tiffany on my list should I buy next”?
> 
> Just my two cents.



"Many pieces from Tiffany that I truly love" is so right. I know regarding the market, especially in second-hand market, Tiffany may in general not holding up the value as much as Cartier and VCA. But I noticed that sometimes when I am at Tiffany's, when I see a piece that I truly love, I am purchasing with happiness. I almost cuddle the pieces I bought, and I have a smile every-time looking at it. 

I find Cartier's design classic, or sometimes too traditional. It is pretty much just Love, Trinity and Juste Un Clou, and new purchase is just buying it in various materials. 

VCA... Alhambra is the same design in different specs again. And I found their jewelry really delicate. I have their holiday edition in malachite that is simply not like a piece of jewelry can hold up for years and pass down to my daughter. Over the years their prices gone up, and I admit they seems holding up values in the market, but I know when I look at it, I feel it is so overpriced and have to tell myself, come on, it holds up the value. It is not truly enjoyable. I stopped purchasing their holiday edition after they started making it with porcelain. It is basically ceramics. Just cannot pass it for their price tag.


----------



## papertiger

In Europe we are not naturally Tiffany buyers, most of those I see in T are tourists, and in the UK I'm not sure people are even into jewellery beyond the odd chain and traditional milestone pieces here.  What's fashionable now are still mostly charms and stackables, and people are into the look rather than a name. We don't really have the same tradition of giving branded jewellery as presents on graduation.

For me, the only reason to buy jewellery from designers new (or pre-loved if discontinued) is the design itself. Liza Minelli in Elsa Peretti Bone cuffs during her Halston/Studio 54 days are iconic and have always been on my list but I've only started letting myself buy my heart's desires over the last few years and it takes time to work through the list. It's no good someone saying to me that it's only silver, that's like saying a Picasso painting is only paint. Would I buy something because it says 'Tiffany' on it? No. Would I want the gold version of the Bone cuff? No, that it _is _silver is part of its iconic appeal (not that I don't _love_ the gold version too). It's nice they do a range at all price-points, it's nice they do silver as well as gold. I also like they reintroduced their lifestyle pieces. I think T's HardWear line has a strong design aesthetic too and encouraged me to look further. 

I cannot comment as a long time buyer of T and I only have a couple of pieces bought new (both gold) and I have found their CS and aftercare very good. What made me spend some money was their charity line that went towards Save the Wild, and it impressed me Tiffany gave generously not just a nominal amount. I will get my EP cuff someday. However, there are some price discrepancies between the US and the UK prices, where some are comparable and some are not so it's a bit off-putting to have to pay ip to third more for the same piece.


----------



## girlybride

Here in Australia so many girls/women get around with the silver ‘Return to Tiffany’ pieces. I bought & wore a few select pieces many years ago when T&Co first opened here, but now everyone seems to have them and they remind me of dog tags. They are too common now & come across as an low(ish) priced accessory for girls trying to prove to others that they are classy.

My engagement & wedding band are from T&Co. I have a rose gold classic e-ring paired with a 3mm shared setting band and I love love love them. They are understated, don’t scream “look at me, I’m from Tiffany!” and they sparkle like crazy. I also wear an Elsa Peretti open heart necklace in rose gold daily, which I also treasure.

I guess I’m saying that to me their silver collection does not appeal any more & seems kind of tacky. I don’t associate those with luxury at all, but I still really like some (not all) of T&Co’s gold & platinum jewellery.


----------



## JenJBS

I wouldn't get a 'plain' item at Tiffany's (diamond or pearl or basic gold stud earrings, a simple necklace with no charm, etc). Anything that I could buy the exact same item/design elsewhere.

But I love the designs in the Tiffany HardWear collection, and some of the Keys collection is interesting. I also love my Tiffany sunglasses.

The customer service at Tiffany's has always been wonderful, even when just looking. I've heard too many stories about bad Cartier customer service to want to shop there, and don't love any of the designs.

I'd want to shop Paul Morelli, Marla Aaron, or another independent designer, or maybe Bvlgari rather than Cartier or VCA.


----------



## Milosmum0307

For what it’s worth, Tiffany & Co. still has a certain aura for most middle class American women.  I was at a baby shower a few months ago for a family member, and when someone complimented my engagement ring, my sister immediately chirped (as she always does), “It’s from Tiffany!”  Immediately about a half dozen women swarmed me and wanted to see it.  I grew up in a working class immigrant family, and most of my extended family are still in that income bracket, and a Tiffany diamond ring is a BIG DEAL to them.  Most don’t own anything from Tiffany & Co., certainly not any fine jewelry pieces.  So while to me it isn’t as special as it used to be, I know I’m a bit out of touch in that regard.  I do still like Tiffany and will continue to buy it (its aesthetic compliments my style, I think the quality is good, and the customer service and aftercare, as others have noted, is exceptional). Is it the best option for those for whom money is no object?  Maybe not, but it will always have its devotees.  Shortly before non-essential businesses shut down in my state, I took my son into the local Tiffany boutique.  As we crossed the street, he asked where we were going, and I replied, “We’re going to Mommy’s Disneyland.”


----------



## Miss QQ

I feel Tiffany is still iconic, its name is still synonymous with quality and class. The sought-after allure remains, although it has changed, for the better, at least for me.

A few years back I felt Tiffany was behind in terms of their designs. After the popularity of their silver jewellery was overshadowed by other trendier brands, they had a gap - there was no high-end or entry level designs that captured the world of jewellery. Until Tiffany T came along and it was somewhat revived, but their game was not strong enough. Paper flowers came and it set the stage to push the brand into the sophisticated fine jewellery market again.

Pretty sure many of us can still recall the days when the Tiffany silver bracelet and heart tag are THE pieces to have and flaunt, and the charms are so lovely to collect. I'm quite pleased that is now over because now their gold and fine jewellery can shine, and many of their designs are classics and just beautiful.

Many of Tiffany's designs are timeless, Victoria, Atlas, T, Keys, and some designs by Paloma and Peretti, just to name a few I like. I hope Tiffany can position itself this decade as a brand with modern, classic and timeless pieces without going back or becoming one which everyone who is somebody must own a piece of their entry level silver pieces (again). The fine jewellery should sing their song without being muted by the louder components.

That said, I'm looking at which Tiffany pieces I can add to my collection, whether fine and silver pieces as I love them both.


----------



## Dany_37

What constitutes something being iconic or still relevant? Is it brand exclusivity, the cost, who’s wearing it, what’s being sold? And who makes the decision as to what is still considered to be relevant or high end? Just wondering because I see these kinds of threads regarding other brands too and always wonder is there some sort of “council” that makes these determinations or is it just individual taste and opinions?


----------



## keodi

Vintage Leather said:


> See, for me, Cartier lost it's luster 40 years ago, and never got it back. I crush so hard on classic Cartier, but when the family stopped being involved, the company made some stupid decisions.
> I see women wearing Love bracelets and Tank watches, and I usually assume that they are gold-plated pieces. I still refer to the late 70s through 80s Cartier as "The Avon Years."
> They have lousy customer service, no real support, and they keep rehashing the same designs over, and over again.
> Cartier is like a wine bar with no labels - you might get two-buck Chuck or you might get Chateau Rothschild - you never know.
> 
> *Tiffany - well, Tiffany is the Starbucks of jewelry. They have a few signature pieces, some seasonal stuff, but their virtue is that they are consistent. Customer service is always good. Aftercare is excellent. Most of my "basics" are from Tiffany, because I can just drop them off at any boutique, no worries. They check my prongs, check the settings, clean them and they are still gorgeous.*
> 
> As for Van Cleef? I don't own any, but *the fact that they don't recognize their own jewelry, and won't work on anything without a receipt or CoA? Who keeps all that paperwork?* All I've got to say is, I'm giving them some serious side-eye and taking them off my want list.


I agree with your sentiments on Tiffany, thank you for the info on VCA I dont think I will bother purchasing the VCA item on my wishlist.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Dany_37 said:


> What constitutes something being iconic or still relevant? Is it brand exclusivity, the cost, who’s wearing it, what’s being sold? And who makes the decision as to what is still considered to be relevant or high end? Just wondering because I see these kinds of threads regarding other brands too and always wonder is there some sort of “council” that makes these determinations or is it just individual taste and opinions?


You might get more informed, verbose responses, but I firmly believe that “individual taste and opinion” is the right answer.  There can come a time when public opinion is so overwhelming - such as when the public turned very, very cold on logos several years ago - that you can state authoritatively, “This is very out, this is totally passé,” but I don’t think the current discussion is at that level.  There is no overwhelming consensus on this one, I don’t think.


----------



## Dany_37

Milosmum0307 said:


> You might get more informed, verbose responses, but I firmly believe that “individual taste and opinion” is the right answer.  There can come a time when public opinion is so overwhelming - such as when the public turned very, very cold on logos several years ago - that you can state authoritatively, “This is very out, this is totally passé,” but I don’t think the current discussion is at that level.  There is no overwhelming consensus on this one, I don’t think.


Yeah I guess to some extent. I mean think about it, logos were “authoritatively” considered “so out” by public opinion yet LV’s monogram line is still their most sold and their most iconic bags are monogram and still respected today (still love my Neverfull and PM). It all really depends on where you reside too. I guess I’m one of those that just wears what I like...public opinion rarely, if ever, go into my bag, clothing or jewelry choices.


----------



## MooMooVT

I have grown up with Tiffany and I don't think they're dated as a brand at all. I do think some pieces (silver, specifically) are geared toward the entry-level buyer and as we age out of those pieces, the brand can feel dated to many. But there are lots of classic, understated pieces that stand the test of time, IMO.

I have a Tiffany Sterling trinket box I received for my Christening that I treasure and a few smaller pieces (both gold and silver) I've acquired over the years. I'm not a big jewelry person overall - I prefer everyday pieces vs statement pieces. I also have some housewares pieces and Tiffany housewares are my go-to wedding gifts. Who can say "no thank you" to a beautiful decanter or pitcher? Invite me to your wedding and you're almost guaranteed to receive something from Tiffany.

I like some Cartier - I'm not into VCA at all (though I do appreciate them - it's just not my style)

Two problems (if I can call them that): Problem 1) I have a close friend who owns a very nice jewelry store (not a chain) - so while I admire many Tiffany and Cartier pieces I end up buying from my friend who gives me generous discounts I wouldn't otherwise receive. I'm currently having a ring custom made similar to the Cartier Love Ring with alternating rubies and diamonds (I had the rubies from a family ring I never wore). I'm happy to have the ballpark design but without the obvious Cartier brand.

Problem 2) My name is Tiffany and I feel like an ass wearing obvious Tiffany Jewelry. I don't own any RTT or anything that screams "Tiffany". I've always been self conscious about this and never really loved being named Tiffany - though I've accepted it 50+ years later


----------



## EpiFanatic

It’s great to see that so many people still love Tiffany. Their customer service is great and they have a huge variety in styles so many people can find something they love. I loved Tiffany as a college student and in my 20s but now much closer to 50 I am definitely a VCA collector now. I just wandered back into the Tiffany forum to do a little research on the hardware line which has an edgy, fun and sardonic vibe that none of the other brands offer.  It’s nice to see that a lot of the classic Tiffany styles are still appreciated.


----------



## sparklebunny

I still like Tiffany & Co. Aside from their younger styles, their overall look tends to be clean and classy. Elsa Peretti’s designs are old school but stand the test of time with their beauty and simplicity. I really, really like Tiffany’s HardWear collection (though I find the silver pieces there disappointingly overpriced). But I like browsing through the Tiffany website from time to time just to enjoy their aesthetic. 

Cartier is nice but I don’t get as excited over what they have. Maybe my favorite collections are Panthere, Juste un Clou, and Trinity... But their designs don’t often catch my eye the same way as Tiffany.


----------



## lolakitten

I like Tiffany, but not like I did when I was younger. For the longest time they really embraced the daintier styles, and that’s not really me. I do like their newer T line, and I still love many of the Peretti and Picasso pieces. I have some porcelain as well. 
I find often the aesthetic of Cartier appeals to me more, but not exclusively. 
The silver does not appeal to me at all. Primarily because it’s over exposed where I love, and it tarnishes badly! I have had Hermes silver that never tarnished after years, but Tiffany silver looks horrible so fast! (I don’t wear white metals much at all anymore so it’s a moot point anyway)
That being said, I’m already browsing for my daughter(s)’s first Tiffany pieces...


----------



## fice16

Among all 3 luxury jewelry brands, I personally own Tiffany pieces the most, second by Van Cleef, and last by Cartier.  I belong to the crowd who love to wear pave jewelries.  For some strange reason, I have never loved that much of Cartier's designs, and only own a Cartier Ballon Bleu diamond bezel watch.

For Tiffany, I once loved their designs from 15-20 years ago.  However, as others have mentioned, Tiffany may have retired & rotated their classic jewelry designs too often, and now introducing too many silver and plainer gold/diamond designs in recent years.  I have not found any Tiffany designs that I like for the past 7-8 years after their yellow diamond collection.

Now, talking about Van Cleef, I used to find their designs over-rated & overpriced  However, over past few years, I grow to love their designs more and more.  I love how VCA jewelries can bring out the grace and elegance of its wearers; and one has to try on the jewelry piece to really see this magic from VCA jewelry.  So, for me, I think my future acquisitions likely come from VCA.


----------



## keodi

sparklebunny said:


> I still like Tiffany & Co. Aside from their younger styles, their overall look tends to be clean and classy. Elsa Peretti’s designs are old school but stand the test of time with their beauty and simplicity. I really, really like Tiffany’s HardWear collection (though I find the silver pieces there disappointingly overpriced). But I like browsing through the Tiffany website from time to time just to enjoy their aesthetic.
> 
> Cartier is nice but I don’t get as excited over what they have. Maybe my favorite collections are Panthere, Juste un Clou, and Trinity... But their designs don’t often catch my eye the same way as Tiffany.


I agree with your sentiments about tiffany.


----------



## Cogmarks

I live in Atlanta, and I don’t think that Tiffany has lost it’s luster any more than any other luxury brand has in the last 20 years. By far, Tiffany has the best customer service. Tiffany has a much better location than Cartier and VCA in Atlanta. Tiffany is at Phipps Plaza which does not have the security problems that Lenox Square, where Cartier and VCA are located, has had for 20+ years. I have a lot of their silver pieces, and at 52, I do not feel that they look too young on me. I tend to wear my hardware collection pieces more than anything else. A quick wipe with a polishing cloth every few weeks keeps them looking like new. I have a number of Cartier yellow gold pieces that I love. I’m glad that I bought the Love cuff instead of the bangle after I hear all of the problems people have had with the screws and poor after sales service. I have had several Cartier watches, but only one of them was automatic. Never again will I own an automatic watch from Cartier. I never had a problem with any quartz watch from Cartier, but the straps are expensive and have to be replaced too frequently to suit me. As for VCA, I’m not sure how anyone buys it in Atlanta, because the boutique in Neiman Marcus never seems to have an attendant. That tells me that their customer service is probably a pain to deal with.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MooMooVT said:


> I have grown up with Tiffany and I don't think they're dated as a brand at all. I do think some pieces (silver, specifically) are geared toward the entry-level buyer and as we age out of those pieces, the brand can feel dated to many. But there are lots of classic, understated pieces that stand the test of time, IMO.
> 
> I have a Tiffany Sterling trinket box I received for my Christening that I treasure and a few smaller pieces (both gold and silver) I've acquired over the years. I'm not a big jewelry person overall - I prefer everyday pieces vs statement pieces. I also have some housewares pieces and Tiffany housewares are my go-to wedding gifts. Who can say "no thank you" to a beautiful decanter or pitcher? Invite me to your wedding and you're almost guaranteed to receive something from Tiffany.
> 
> I like some Cartier - I'm not into VCA at all (though I do appreciate them - it's just not my style)
> 
> Two problems (if I can call them that): Problem 1) I have a close friend who owns a very nice jewelry store (not a chain) - so while I admire many Tiffany and Cartier pieces I end up buying from my friend who gives me generous discounts I wouldn't otherwise receive. I'm currently having a ring custom made similar to the Cartier Love Ring with alternating rubies and diamonds (I had the rubies from a family ring I never wore). I'm happy to have the ballpark design but without the obvious Cartier brand.
> 
> Problem 2) My name is Tiffany and I feel like an ass wearing obvious Tiffany Jewelry. I don't own any RTT or anything that screams "Tiffany". I've always been self conscious about this and never really loved being named Tiffany - though I've accepted it 50+ years later



You can put a Return to Tiffany tag on your cat!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

necklace_of_raindrops said:


> I generally try not to buy any high end jewellery brand new, because it's just not the same quality as identical pieces from 10-20 years ago. That's the same with Tiffany - I saw a secondhand piece in person then compared it to the identical piece in the boutique brand new and was shocked at how lightweight and cheap the new piece felt - they had even used smaller diamonds!



Sadly, VCA is headed down this path too. For my money, I'm now mostly focusing on estate pieces and also those from excellent designers like David Webb, Seaman Schepps, Verdura, etc.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I love Tiffany. Cartier too out of the big brands, but Tiffany appeals more to the jewellery aesthetic that I admire. Its definitely still very much regarded as a luxury brand here in the UK.


----------



## akimoto

Tiffany is still very much a luxury brand in Australia. To me, it still has that elegance of Audrey Hepburn where many still drool to someday own that blue box. Although my taste have grown with me, these days I prefer the velvet box inside that blue box. The items in that velvet box are still very high end and expensive where it requires months of saving towards.. The only pieces I like from Cartier are the love and JUC line but I like so many more items from Tiffany. Tiffany pieces are much daintier and not many jewelers can make such dainty pieces so elegant and perfect without being rough on the edges or breaking at every tug.


----------



## EpiFanatic

fice16 said:


> Among all 3 luxury jewelry brands, I personally own Tiffany pieces the most, second by Van Cleef, and last by Cartier.  I belong to the crowd who love to wear pave jewelries.  For some strange reason, I have never loved that much of Cartier's designs, and only own a Cartier Ballon Bleu diamond bezel watch.
> 
> For Tiffany, I once loved their designs from 15-20 years ago.  However, as others have mentioned, Tiffany may have retired & rotated their classic jewelry designs too often, and now introducing too many silver and plainer gold/diamond designs in recent years.  I have not found any Tiffany designs that I like for the past 7-8 years after their yellow diamond collection.
> 
> Now, talking about Van Cleef, I used to find their designs over-rated & overpriced  However, over past few years, I grow to love their designs more and more.  *I love how VCA jewelries can bring out the grace and elegance of its wearers;* and one has to try on the jewelry piece to really see this magic from VCA jewelry.  So, for me, I think my future acquisitions likely come from VCA.


Yes, so true about VCA.  ^^  Never understood or appreciated until I got older.


----------



## PrettyConversationsx

Ilovetandco said:


> For me personally, I am a Tiffany and Co person. I have some Cartier and VCA but more often than not, I get a piece from Tiffany.
> I really don't keep up with if the company is still "popular" or considered luxury but I happened to come across an article that basically said it is not taken seriously as a luxury brand anymore and that its days in the sun were over.
> 
> In your opinion is this true...has tiffany lost its luster?


This was my concern most recently but LVMH did buy in recently and from my understanding they are building and innovating again and will be raising prices on some of their pieces. Some of the best advice I got though I initially dismissed it was does the item you’re looking into bring you joy because if so it doesn’t really matter. The following link might be interesting nevertheless:









						Louis Vuitton Owner LVMH Buys Tiffany For $16.2 Billion
					

LVMH, controlled by Europe's richest man Bernard Arnault, confirmed its biggest ever acquisition on Monday.




					www.forbes.com
				













						How Tiffany & Co. Got Its Cool Back
					

Over the last year, Tiffany & Co. has diligently rebuilt its brand for the socially conscious, digitally savvy 2019 shopper. The little blue box is back.




					www.refinery29.com


----------



## paula3boys

PrettyConversationsx said:


> This was my concern most recently but LVMH did buy in recently and from my understanding they are building and innovating again and will be raising prices on some of their pieces. Some of the best advice I got though I initially dismissed it was does the item you’re looking into bring you joy because if so it doesn’t really matter. The following link might be interesting nevertheless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Owner LVMH Buys Tiffany For $16.2 Billion
> 
> 
> LVMH, controlled by Europe's richest man Bernard Arnault, confirmed its biggest ever acquisition on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Tiffany & Co. Got Its Cool Back
> 
> 
> Over the last year, Tiffany & Co. has diligently rebuilt its brand for the socially conscious, digitally savvy 2019 shopper. The little blue box is back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.refinery29.com


The sale was delayed until October








						Tiffany’s Acquisition by LVMH Is Pushed Back to October | The Motley Fool
					

Regulatory problems in Australia cause a delay in the closing.




					www.fool.com
				



Then they are getting cold feet


			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		









						LVMH Says It’s Taking a Fresh Look at Tiffany Purchase
					

<p>LVMH’s expensive breakfast is now causing it heartburn. Last week, the luxury giant wrote that its most recent board meeting “notably focused its attention on the development of the pandemic and its potential impact on the results and perspectives of Tiffany & Co. with respect to the...




					www.jckonline.com


----------



## PrettyConversationsx

paula3boys said:


> The sale was delayed until October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany’s Acquisition by LVMH Is Pushed Back to October | The Motley Fool
> 
> 
> Regulatory problems in Australia cause a delay in the closing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they are getting cold feet
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LVMH Says It’s Taking a Fresh Look at Tiffany Purchase
> 
> 
> <p>LVMH’s expensive breakfast is now causing it heartburn. Last week, the luxury giant wrote that its most recent board meeting “notably focused its attention on the development of the pandemic and its potential impact on the results and perspectives of Tiffany & Co. with respect to the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jckonline.com


Ohh thank you for this update and great read!


----------



## paula3boys

PrettyConversationsx said:


> Ohh thank you for this update and great read!


viewwing shared this link in another thread, it shows that it is now delayed to November. This link is a complete timeline so helpful. Apparently it gets updated as events occur as well.









						TIMELINE: Inside the Tiffany & Co. and LVMH merger
					

Updated: 26 Dec '21 – When the world’s largest luxury conglomerate, French-owned Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton SE (LVMH), submitted an unsolicited bid to acquire iconic US jeweller Tiffany & Co. last October, many industry commentators expressed shock – even more so when LVMH’s $US16.2 billion...




					www.jewellermagazine.com


----------



## Anya M.L

I think Tiffany's is still very much regarded as a luxury brand in the UK (I mean, we pay a major price hike for the privilege of buying it at home versus in the US). Yes, some pieces are more popular and "common" than others. 

When I was at Law School, in my class of 10 girls, I think 6 of us had some variant of the Return to Tiffany heart necklace while we were at University. I don't think Tiffany's is any different than Louis Vuitton in that regard, there's a few pieces (such as the Speedy or Neverfull in the case of LV) that are 'mainstream' and at an 'affordable' price point, but it's still certainly a 'luxury' brand. 

I've never bought from Cartier or VCA before, but I view their jewellery as much more like occasion wear, whereas for me Tiffany's is something to wear everyday, especially sterling silver pieces. I actually think there's certain scenarios where depending on your style, Tiffany's might be a better choice than Cartier. I've been eyeing the Love bracelet for years but I don't think I'm going to bite the bullet anytime soon. In this regard, I really like the T collection from Tiffany's because it feels like their attempt to launch something equivalent to the style aesthetic of the Love range, and you benefit by getting something that's not as 'overdone' as the love bracelet. (not hating on it, I would sell a kidney for one but you know...)

I think Tiffany's will always be regarded as a luxury brand, even if it goes up and down in popularity. It's a brand every woman wants to own at least one piece from in their lifetime (similar to Louis Vuitton or Chanel), and if you ask a woman if they've ever looked at a Tiffany's engagement ring they'd be lying if they said no.


----------



## uhpharm01

PrettyConversationsx said:


> Ohh thank you for this update and great read!


*LVMH scraps $16.2 billion deal with Tiffany*
PUBLISHED WED, SEP 9 20207:30 AM EDT UPDATED WED, SEP 9 20202:38 PM EDT



			https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/09/lvmh-scraps-16point2-billion-deal-with-tiffany.html


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## VintageViv

papertiger said:


> In Europe we are not naturally Tiffany buyers, most of those I see in T are tourists, and in the UK I'm not sure people are even into jewellery beyond the odd chain and traditional milestone pieces here.  What's fashionable now are still mostly charms and stackables, and people are into the look rather than a name. We don't really have the same tradition of giving branded jewellery as presents on graduation.
> 
> For me, the only reason to buy jewellery from designers new (or pre-loved if discontinued) is the design itself. Liza Minelli in Elsa Peretti Bone cuffs during her Halston/Studio 54 days are iconic and have always been on my list but I've only started letting myself buy my heart's desires over the last few years and it takes time to work through the list. It's no good someone saying to me that it's only silver, that's like saying a Picasso painting is only paint. Would I buy something because it says 'Tiffany' on it? No. Would I want the gold version of the Bone cuff? No, that it _is _silver is part of its iconic appeal (not that I don't _love_ the gold version too). It's nice they do a range at all price-points, it's nice they do silver as well as gold. I also like they reintroduced their lifestyle pieces. I think T's HardWear line has a strong design aesthetic too and encouraged me to look further.
> 
> I cannot comment as a long time buyer of T and I only have a couple of pieces bought new (both gold) and I have found their CS and aftercare very good. What made me spend some money was their charity line that went towards Save the Wild, and it impressed me Tiffany gave generously not just a nominal amount. I will get my EP cuff someday. However, there are some price discrepancies between the US and the UK prices, where some are comparable and some are not so it's a bit off-putting to have to pay ip to third more for the same piece.


Wow I was just looking at a picture of Liza in her silver cuffs. They are on my wishlist too and something I might buy full price direct from Tiffany. I am sort of neutral on Tiffany as a brand but I do love the Peretti aesthetic. I have two authentic silver open hearts (a mini and a large) that I bought pre-loved and (sorry if this offends anyone) I also own a close look-alike to her starfish necklace and open heart earrings. I'm not a fan of dupes/designer-inspired pieces in general but the starfish/heart earrings were something I liked the look of but not enough to spend a lot of money on them (especially as I am notorious for losing earrings).


----------



## resplendent

americanroyal89 said:


> For me personally it is the constant rotation of designs that ruin it for me. Like the variety is great but I think the constant retiring of designs makes it hard to achieve that timeless design that I associate with brands like Cartier and VCA. With designs that haven’t really changed for decades.
> 
> I love Tiffany’s. My jewelry collection is 50/50 Tiffany’s and Cartier. But when I think of my favorite designs, they’ve now been discontinued.
> 
> I’m not sure if I’m explaining it right. I just think not being able to strive for something because it’ll be discontinued before you can buy it makes it lose the aspirational aspect.


I know this is an old post, but these are great points. There are actually a few older designs I wish were still available, because they discontinued them before I could buy them. Too bad, I haven't bought T&Co anything in over 15 years partly because of this. One I definitely want is an amethyst/rose gold cocktail ring so I sometimes stalk eBay for one in my size.

Another problem with discontinuing pieces is that some of their newer SAs in my home city don't recognize them and it turns me off. I'm not talking about super vintage pieces, either--I'm a Millennial. But I walked in once with a modern, yet discontinued rose gold pendant and a sales member complimented me on the 'Rubedo' (*ugh*), so I had to inform her that Tiffany's _used_ to sell the design in rose gold. She insisted it doesn't exist, and that it had to be Rubedo...so I flipped it to show her the 18k inscription. Not to mention that Rubedo looks a lot more baby pink than rose gold...

On another occasion, I brought in a vintage-y? tiny 0.05ct dbty I received as a teenager to compare to a larger one I was interested in buying to stack with it. I asked the SA if they had any, where the culet of the diamond doesn't stick out the back, like the one I had. The branded tags, most people know, have changed over the years--but he saw my vintage tags and insinuated that it wasn't authentic because "he's never seen them." Ok, then.  Don't want to deal with clueless & rude salespeople, so I walked out.

My city (not NYC) has no less than 3 stores. So not only is there oversaturation with Tiffany silver pieces in general...it seems like the people who go to work in one of these stores aren't really into Tiffany or its history, even since only the last 15 years. I've had nicer service in cities where there are only 1-2 Tiffany stores...exception being the amazing NYC flagship.

Not only was the NYC flapship visit a 5-6 years ago fun, I encountered a most wonderful, warm saleslady. I was visiting my friend who lives there and he wanted to check some items out for his own curiosity so he wandered off, and this lady approaches me and insists I try on a Tiffany solitaire ring. I blush to tell her that I'm not getting married anytime soon (because I don't like to waste anyone's time...and maybe she thought my friend was a fiance or something LOL) but she enthusiastically insisted. Most other places don't like if you're "just browsing", and I would never ask to try on something expensive with no intention of buying, but here was this lady showing me in person why their solitaire setting is stunning.


----------



## meowkittycat

Tiffany hasn't lost it's luster. It's popular in Australia amongst the luxury jewellery brands. Return to Tiffany and Keys, I've only ever seen on teens and new graduates. I've seen designs that aren't so distinctly Tiffany on wealthy white Australians. By that, I mean the ones who live in the wealthy areas of Sydney. I think Tiffany has been increasingly popular in the last 5 years, thanks to 90s and 00s trends coming back and social media influencers.

I've never been big on Tiffany. It has always felt like my cousin's thing, who's living her dream in NYC like _Breakfast at Tiffany's _or _Gossip Girl_. We're close in age but we grew up in different countries. Tiffany, in the late 00s and early 2010s, wasn't as popular in Australia as it was in the US. Perhaps it's because T&Co is American. Pandora was more desirable here and it's still a popular choice. It's just not luxury in my books.

Tiffany's only recently captured my interest with their T line. I like their HardWear line too. I don't own any jewellery from the luxury brands but I've chosen the Cartier JUC ring as my first.


----------



## resplendent

MooMooVT said:


> I have grown up with Tiffany and I don't think they're dated as a brand at all. I do think some pieces (silver, specifically) are geared toward the entry-level buyer and as we age out of those pieces, the brand can feel dated to many. But there are lots of classic, understated pieces that stand the test of time, IMO.
> 
> I have a Tiffany Sterling trinket box I received for my Christening that I treasure and a few smaller pieces (both gold and silver) I've acquired over the years. I'm not a big jewelry person overall - I prefer everyday pieces vs statement pieces. I also have some housewares pieces and Tiffany housewares are my go-to wedding gifts. Who can say "no thank you" to a beautiful decanter or pitcher? Invite me to your wedding and you're almost guaranteed to receive something from Tiffany.
> 
> I like some Cartier - I'm not into VCA at all (though I do appreciate them - it's just not my style)
> 
> Two problems (if I can call them that): Problem 1) I have a close friend who owns a very nice jewelry store (not a chain) - so while I admire many Tiffany and Cartier pieces I end up buying from my friend who gives me generous discounts I wouldn't otherwise receive. I'm currently having a ring custom made similar to the Cartier Love Ring with alternating rubies and diamonds (I had the rubies from a family ring I never wore). I'm happy to have the ballpark design but without the obvious Cartier brand.
> 
> Problem 2) My name is Tiffany and I feel like an ass wearing obvious Tiffany Jewelry. I don't own any RTT or anything that screams "Tiffany". I've always been self conscious about this and never really loved being named Tiffany - though I've accepted it 50+ years later


This is such a cute post. Another late reply to an older post...but here it is anyway...

My favorite metals for jewelry are: yellow gold, sterling silver, and platinum. To me, (yellow) gold and silver are equally beautiful. Silver is a beautiful, bright white metal, not as gray as platinum/palladium; platinum is special, however, for its durability in holding precious stones. It is a shame that silver tarnishes and is thus a little more high-maintenance.

Chunky classic Tiffany sterling silver pieces are a beautiful, rich aesthetic. I actually still wanted a heavy silver chain piece, but with a plain round toggle--discontinued in favor of hearts everywhere!!! A lot of the more recent pieces, so, are clearly targeting a younger audience...and I forgot to mention that the "saturation" problem I complained about is largely due to the *unfortunate bombardment of silver counterfeits (at least in North America)* which T&Co has sadly been unable to defend against. So it's not solely T&Co's fault; their popularity has ironically made them a victim, too.

And yeah, I agree with others that I only want 1-2 pieces from Cartier, not sure about VCA...but so many fun and pretty things from T&Co were on my want list and still sort of are. Maybe it's also because I grew up with lots of TV shows and movies featuring T&Co...I still associate it with Cher from "Clueless", and Elle from "Legally Blonde".


----------



## ArmyWifeandMom

Anya M.L said:


> I think Tiffany's is still very much regarded as a luxury brand in the UK (I mean, we pay a major price hike for the privilege of buying it at home versus in the US). Yes, some pieces are more popular and "common" than others.
> 
> When I was at Law School, in my class of 10 girls, I think 6 of us had some variant of the Return to Tiffany heart necklace while we were at University. I don't think Tiffany's is any different than Louis Vuitton in that regard, there's a few pieces (such as the Speedy or Neverfull in the case of LV) that are 'mainstream' and at an 'affordable' price point, but it's still certainly a 'luxury' brand.
> 
> I've never bought from Cartier or VCA before, but I view their jewellery as much more like occasion wear, whereas for me Tiffany's is something to wear everyday, especially sterling silver pieces. I actually think there's certain scenarios where depending on your style, Tiffany's might be a better choice than Cartier. I've been eyeing the Love bracelet for years but I don't think I'm going to bite the bullet anytime soon. In this regard, I really like the T collection from Tiffany's because it feels like their attempt to launch something equivalent to the style aesthetic of the Love range, and you benefit by getting something that's not as 'overdone' as the love bracelet. (not hating on it, I would sell a kidney for one but you know...)
> 
> I think Tiffany's will always be regarded as a luxury brand, even if it goes up and down in popularity. It's a brand every woman wants to own at least one piece from in their lifetime (similar to Louis Vuitton or Chanel), and if you ask a woman if they've ever looked at a Tiffany's engagement ring they'd be lying if they said no.


I completely agree with you regarding Cartier’s LOVE collection and Tiffany’s T collection. After going into the Cartier boutique and trying on the LOVE bracelet and ring, I just couldn’t pull the trigger for some reason. I eventually realized it was that the design was just too over saturated for me. After searching around, I came across the Tiffany T line and instantly knew that was exactly what I was looking for and what made my hear sing. I’m also attracted to the fact that not too many people are wearing these pieces and that they are a mix of modern, eddy and feminine (with the diamonds).


----------



## amoorelv

Will chime in... I still love Tiffany's but I am mostly drawn to the Elsa Peretti designs, they are simple, organic shapes that do not scream Tiffany's (but have the same great quality).  I have three different sizes of the bean necklace, it is the main necklace I have worn for over 8 yrs.  Mostly all of my jewelry is Tiffany's, but mostly all understated pieces (hardball and Peretti designs).  Only own one set of the Return to Tiffany's since I am not a fan of logos on jewelry pieces.  I still view it as luxury brand.
Their silks are also very nice, I was pleasantly surprised by the quality and vivid colors, even after having them dry cleaned.
I also give Tiffany's crystal as engagement/wedding/house warming gifts to my very close family members and friends. My sister regularly uses her Tiffany's vase for fresh cut flowers weekly and is asked often were she got the vase from.


----------



## Anya M.L

amoorelv said:


> Will chime in... I still love Tiffany's but I am mostly drawn to the Elsa Peretti designs, they are simple, organic shapes that do not scream Tiffany's (but have the same great quality).  I have three different sizes of the bean necklace, it is the main necklace I have worn for over 8 yrs.  Mostly all of my jewelry is Tiffany's, but mostly all understated pieces (hardball and Peretti designs).  Only own one set of the Return to Tiffany's since I am not a fan of logos on jewelry pieces.  I still view it as luxury brand.
> Their silks are also very nice, I was pleasantly surprised by the quality and vivid colors, even after having them dry cleaned.
> I also give Tiffany's crystal as engagement/wedding/house warming gifts to my very close family members and friends. My sister regularly uses her Tiffany's vase for fresh cut flowers weekly and is asked often were she got the vase from.



I LOVE the Elsa Peretti pieces - and Paloma Picasso. I've pretty much retired all my RtT pieces and I love how understated the Peretti + Picasso pieces are.


----------



## theprettymiss

I went to a Tiffany boutique in my hometown and it was beautiful, the SAs were amazing...and the pieces were still very much expensive/luxurious, lol.

Obviously the silver lines are more trendy for the younger crowd but the Tiffanys 18k lines are still coveted.


----------



## muddledmint

Tiffany really hooked me with the T and Hardwear lines, and now with the new atlas pieces. They have stuff that appeals to me in a way that no other luxury jewelry brand has before. It’s easy to dismiss tiffany because of all the silver things that make it seem like a totally overpriced mall brand, but, to be honest, I like how tiffany is a bit less elegant than say Cartier or vca. Tiffany is more American in spirit, modern and always evolving, not too serious and stuffy, but still feminine, and very wearable. I don’t think it really has the same status as some other luxury jewelry houses, but it has more style and fun (at least to me).


----------



## chaerimk

muddledmint said:


> Tiffany really hooked me with the T and Hardwear lines, and now with the new atlas pieces. They have stuff that appeals to me in a way that no other luxury jewelry brand has before. It’s easy to dismiss tiffany because of all the silver things that make it seem like a totally overpriced mall brand, but, to be honest, I like how tiffany is a bit less elegant than say Cartier or vca. Tiffany is more American in spirit, modern and always evolving, not too serious and stuffy, but still feminine, and very wearable. I don’t think it really has the same status as some other luxury jewelry houses, but it has more style and fun (at least to me).


I agreed with you so much. 

I am going to rant here. 

First of all, I think it is snobby to think a brand that appeal to the general population as less luxury. I think that mentality run deep in this forum. Louis Vuitton or Hermes have low price pieces for everyone and they are being put on pedestal in the forum. 

I live in an avg size city and I see so many fake  Love. I am starting to see the fake or inspired JUC and VCA, too. That really tell me how mass market these brands starting to became.  

I like Tiffany for the after service and the range of selections that they have. I am currently into their fine jewelries and love the pieces that I have so far.


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

chaerimk said:


> I agreed with you so much.
> 
> I am going to rant here.
> 
> First of all, I think it is snobby to think a brand that appeal to the general population as less luxury. I think that mentality run deep in this forum. Louis Vuitton or Hermes have low price pieces for everyone and they are being put on pedestal in the forum.
> 
> I live in an avg size city and I see so many fake  Love. I am starting to see the fake or inspired JUC and VCA, too. That really tell me how mass market these brands starting to became.
> 
> I like Tiffany for the after service and the range of selections that they have. I am currently into their fine jewelries and love the pieces that I have so far.



I believe all of us (myself included!) on these forums are snobs for wanting to buy/use expensive goods which go beyond the purpose of basic function/need. E.g., why do I need an LV handbag when one from Uniqlo will perform the same function of carrying stuff?

Re Tiffany, I have a vintage/discontinued yellow gold with diamond Elsa Peretti open heart necklace from more than 20 years ago. I never bought their silver, but I would still consider buying their gold pieces if the right design came up.

Re VCA, I have one yellow gold necklace (no stones) I got recently, but there have been no other designs I like because I don't like their ridiculous prices for low-cost semi-precious stones, and would feel genuinely ripped off if I paid for it! Also, most of their designs are too girly/frivolous to suit my personal style.

Re Cartier, I have a couple of vintage/discontinued gold rings, but I am yet to see any necklaces/pendants which appeal to me. Again, many of their designs are just too dainty/feminine for my style.


----------



## SDC2003

chaerimk said:


> I agreed with you so much.
> 
> I am going to rant here.
> 
> First of all, I think it is snobby to think a brand that appeal to the general population as less luxury. I think that mentality run deep in this forum. Louis Vuitton or Hermes have low price pieces for everyone and they are being put on pedestal in the forum.
> 
> I live in an avg size city and I see so many fake  Love. I am starting to see the fake or inspired JUC and VCA, too. That really tell me how mass market these brands starting to became.
> 
> I like Tiffany for the after service and the range of selections that they have. I am currently into their fine jewelries and love the pieces that I have so far.



I’m not understanding some of this mentality that Tiffany is somehow lower in status than cartier or van cleef. I don’t think these folks have actually looked at the fine jewelry or high jewelry. Back in the nineties Tiffany was known for their silver lines and even today but those lines are not representative of the brand as a whole.

In comparison to other brands, I’ve been a bit turned off by cartier and really vca because it seems everyone in social media is obsessing over their Vintage or juc or love lines. I tend to like things that are unique and not owned by every influencer in the social media universe.

I love many of the Tiffany designs and the quality of the diamonds is of course outstanding. I like that you often get more diamonds for what you pay for compared to some of the other jewelry brands. Although with lvmh having taken over the brand the prices are going up and up. I think with lvmh my only concern is Tiffany will become too popular someday soon.

One of the best things about Tiffany is their client services. My sa is amazing and often invites me to the high jewelry functions and sends me gifts. And I’ve only purchased one item from him. How many other sas do that? I’ve bought from cartier several times and I’ve never been offered anything.


----------



## lalame

Some of my favorite and most beloved items are from Tiffany, but I do think they have lost their luster compared to when they were seen as THE luxury jeweler in the US. It's partly their "fault" - they got too good at making profitable, trendy, "affordable" (aka profitable) silver pieces and over time I believe those have become more evocative of the Tiffany brand. The only times I've ever known someone to buy their more high end gold pieces, not including DBTY, are the engagement rings as that still has some of that luster.

I think they realized they can't survive by relying on trendy silver anymore as players like David Yurman have eaten up more and more market share so they are trying to go up market again with all these new trendy yet still expensive lines like the T1. Trendy is not a bad word to me btw - I think they needed a bit of that as they didn't really have a lot of high end "signature" items that scream luxury brand in the way Cartier Love, VCA Alhambra, even DY pieces do. At the end of the day there's a huge market for recognizable logos, emblems, designs, etc when you're talking about high end items.


----------



## sosauce

I love Tiffany because the selection is always changing. It feels like they release new things practically every month. Every time I go to the store, I find new things. There’s sooo much variety, and there are things you can buy at any price point. Plus, Tiffany has so many gemstones, such as yellow diamonds, tanzanite, morganite, blue topaz, etc. that Cartier and VCA just don’t ever seem to offer in their designs. They have things that range from super dainty to very bold. Also, Tiffany is pretty ubiquitous, so there are tons of places where you can get your pieces serviced all around the world.

Cartier is definitely my least favorite luxury jeweler. Cartier doesn’t release new designs very often. Over the course of several years, I feel like I’m always seeing the same merchandise. It also seems like everybody who has a bit of money buys the Cartier love bracelet nowadays. Also, I’m not a huge fan of their industrial aesthetic, tbh. Everything is pretty minimalistic to me, but in the uninspired way. Of course, I like some of their pieces, but I don’t love them enough to choose Cartier over another brand. Like, maybe if Cartier released a yellow gold love bangle with yellow diamonds, then my interest would be piqued. But overall, it seems like Cartier doesn’t really push the envelope enough for me.

Van Cleef is probably tied as my favorite jeweler with Tiffany. (Or maybe ranked just a teensy tiny bit higher than Tiffany.) I love the details in their designs. I loveee the nature inspiration and the abundance of flora and fauna in their designs. I just love their romantic and fantastic aesthetic. The fairy and ballerina brooches. The painted watches with gorgeous landscapes. I really appreciate the gorgeous details in all their pieces. 

I also like Bulgari. Similar to VCA, I love the nature themes. I find that the nature inspiration looks more contemporary at Bulgari versus VCA. I would like to buy some Bulgari pieces one day, but I have to visit a store first! Also, I think overall I like VCA designs a bit more.

I think Tiffany is doing well, especially in other parts of the world, like in Asia. It’s had continuous price increases, unlike Cartier and VCA which actually had a price reduction under Richemont. Now that LVMH has acquired Tiffany, I expect that the brand will gain even more recognition.

Of course for me, buying jewelry is more about loving the individual piece than it is about the brand. If someone gave me a VCA socrate ring, my heart wouldn’t sing as much as if I had a Bulgari serpenti bracelet. Of course, I’m not saying I’d reject the gift or be disappointed, I’m just saying that in the end branding isn’t as important to me as design.


----------



## kfarrel2

Hi! Chiming in as a millennial who was obsessed with Tiffany's throughout my youth. I was gifted the return to Tiffany bracelet for my 13th birthday, and ended up having a sizable silver collection. With the exception of that bracelet, two necklaces, and maybe 4 silver rings that I do still love and wear, I've sold everything. I recently popped into Tiffany's while waiting to get into Cartier (there are waits at many stores at my mall because of Covid). I had seen the new Atlas X Collection and figured I would take a look. I had planned on my first Cartier piece for my 30th birthday however I had an amazing SA at Tiffany's who showed me so many goodies that I loved! I ended up getting the Atlas X closed narrow ring and interlocking necklace for birthday gifts. I am new to Tiffany gold but it is absolutely stunning. I think they are looking to bring the millennial customer back... my SA was amazing, and gifted me a ring/trinket dish during the purchase and even sent me a cake (filled with Tiffany blue sprinkles) for my birthday! It is that type of customer service that is unparalleled for me... and honestly will get me to return and buy Tiffany over other brands. I do think the allure to the brand has gone down but I think they can make a "comeback" because the styles are unique/different. Most notable to me are the hardware collection, Atlas X and the T1. However... I just looked at 2 T1 rings I am considering and think the prices went up $90 (solid gold) and $100 for the one with diamonds!


----------



## theprettymiss

kfarrel2 said:


> Hi! Chiming in as a millennial who was obsessed with Tiffany's throughout my youth. I was gifted the return to Tiffany bracelet for my 13th birthday, and ended up having a sizable silver collection. With the exception of that bracelet, two necklaces, and maybe 4 silver rings that I do still love and wear, I've sold everything. I recently popped into Tiffany's while waiting to get into Cartier (there are waits at many stores at my mall because of Covid). I had seen the new Atlas X Collection and figured I would take a look. I had planned on my first Cartier piece for my 30th birthday however I had an amazing SA at Tiffany's who showed me so many goodies that I loved! I ended up getting the Atlas X closed narrow ring and interlocking necklace for birthday gifts. I am new to Tiffany gold but it is absolutely stunning. I think they are looking to bring the millennial customer back... my SA was amazing, and gifted me a ring/trinket dish during the purchase and even sent me a cake (filled with Tiffany blue sprinkles) for my birthday! It is that type of customer service that is unparalleled for me... and honestly will get me to return and buy Tiffany over other brands. I do think the allure to the brand has gone down but I think they can make a "comeback" because the styles are unique/different. Most notable to me are the hardware collection, Atlas X and the T1. However... I just looked at 2 T1 rings I am considering and think the prices went up $90 (solid gold) and $100 for the one with diamonds!


I ended up going with the retired Tiffany diamond heart knot gold pendant for my 30th and im absolutely obsessed with it!

Tiffany gold with diamonds is timeless.


----------



## BPC

Tiffany is still very much a lux brand. The fact that they sell silver jewelry doesn't take that away for me. 

I mean they still create some of the most magnificent pieces that rival any other luxury house. Pieces that are seriously jaw dropping beautiful.


----------



## tam0o

I had been so excited to join the Tiffany club but have been so disappointed with the experience and customer service. Sure, part of it may be due to covid.. but I feel like it's so different than what I've seen in the past and what I've heard from others. My own personal experience with Tiffany has been awful and I'm pretty sad that it seems the brand in general has lost it's magic (in my opinion).


----------



## Grande Latte

I thought Tiffany sort of lost its charm for many decades. Except for bridal because every girl wants a Tiffany ring. 

Then the T collection came out, and the brand has been brought back to life! It's now edgy and modern, and very cool.


----------



## SlangyGirl

Anya M.L said:


> I LOVE the Elsa Peretti pieces - and Paloma Picasso. I've pretty much retired all my RtT pieces and I love how understated the Peretti + Picasso pieces are.


So do I.  The Peretti pieces have become timeless!


----------



## BigAkoya

Well... no other thread to place this update, so I'm posting here.. Elsa Peretti passed away.  
Famed Tiffany & Co. Designer Elsa Peretti Dies – JCK (jckonline.com) 

Maybe they will bring back some of her retired pieces in honor of her.


----------



## Canturi lover

BigAkoya said:


> Well... no other thread to place this update, so I'm posting here.. Elsa Peretti passed away.
> Famed Tiffany & Co. Designer Elsa Peretti Dies – JCK (jckonline.com)
> 
> Maybe they will bring back some of her retired pieces in honor of her.


So sad. RIP.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Well... no other thread to place this update, so I'm posting here.. Elsa Peretti passed away.
> Famed Tiffany & Co. Designer Elsa Peretti Dies – JCK (jckonline.com)
> 
> Maybe they will bring back some of her retired pieces in honor of her.


My heart sunk when I read this.  I found her designs so beautiful and inspiring.  Her pieces have always been my favorite.  Maybe we should all wear (the ones who have) a piece of her jewelry to honor her memory tomorrow?


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> My heart sunk when I read this.  I found her designs so beautiful and inspiring.  Her pieces have always been my favorite.  Maybe we should all wear (the ones who have) a piece of her jewelry to honor her memory tomorrow?


She was absolutely my favorite designer from Tiffany.  No one has come close so far.
I love your idea... tomorrow... for me... bone cuff and bottle necklace!


----------



## Lpchickster

Grande Latte said:


> I thought Tiffany sort of lost its charm for many decades. Except for bridal because every girl wants a Tiffany ring.
> 
> Then the T collection came out, and the brand has been brought back to life! It's now edgy and modern, and very cool.



My sentiments exactly...I was set on a Cartier diamond JUC, but when I saw the T1 bracelet,  the diamonds were on fire. Best purchase ever.

Also I love the Hardwear line, I wish they would add more diamond link pieces into the necklace options. And also add yellow gold with diamonds,  not just the rose gold like they currently have.

Here's my T1 with my  Grandmother's 1960 Rolex.


----------



## sdkitty

Lpchickster said:


> My sentiments exactly...I was set on a Cartier diamond JUC, but when I saw the T1 bracelet,  the diamonds were on fire. Best purchase ever.
> 
> Also I love the Hardwear line, I wish they would add more diamond link pieces into the necklace options. And also add yellow gold with diamonds,  not just the rose gold like they currently have.
> 
> Here's my T1 with my  Grandmother's 1960 Rolex.
> View attachment 5081257


I like the MOP dial on that watch


----------



## Lpchickster

sdkitty said:


> I like the MOP dial on that watch


Thank you! There are some  water stains on the dial :/,  but I service it every 4 years or so, so it runs perfectly.


----------



## Lpchickster

Lpchickster said:


> My sentiments exactly...I was set on a Cartier diamond JUC, but when I saw the T1 bracelet,  the diamonds were on fire. Best purchase ever.
> 
> Also I love the Hardwear line, I wish they would add more diamond link pieces into the necklace options. And also add yellow gold with diamonds,  not just the rose gold like they currently have.
> 
> Here's my T1 with my  Grandmother's 1960 Rolex.
> View attachment 5081257


----------



## Lpchickster

Lpchickster said:


> My sentiments exactly...I was set on a Cartier diamond JUC, but when I saw the T1 bracelet,  the diamonds were on fire. Best purchase ever.
> 
> Also I love the Hardwear line, I wish they would add more diamond link pieces into the necklace options. And also add yellow gold with diamonds,  not just the rose gold like they currently have.
> 
> Here's my T1 with my  Grandmother's 1960 Rolex.
> View attachment 5081257


----------



## Angel_bunny

I liked Tiffany's years ago, but to me, the brand allure is gone. 

I have the T bracelet, the wire is flimsy. It is poor quality compared to my other jewellery (Cartier, VCA, etc), so I will not buy Tiffany again. Their in store experience doesn't feel like a luxury shopping experience. 

The quality behind the European jewellery houses (Cartier, VCA, Bulgari, Boucheron, Chaumet etc) has really proven itself to me. There is something different about these jewellery houses which have been around from the 1700s and 1800s, knowing they have perfected their technique over so many years. 

I would rank all the European jewelry houses as 1st tier and Tiffany's as 2nd tier. It is a shame as I like their City Hardwear and T collection but I will not buy them because of the brand, and their pricing doesn't reflect their market position.


----------



## SDC2003

Angel_bunny said:


> I liked Tiffany's years ago, but to me, the brand allure is gone.
> 
> I have the T bracelet, the wire is flimsy. It is poor quality compared to my other jewellery (Cartier, VCA, etc), so I will not buy Tiffany again. Their in store experience doesn't feel like a luxury shopping experience.
> 
> The quality behind the European jewellery houses (Cartier, VCA, Bulgari, Boucheron, Chaumet etc) has really proven itself to me. There is something different about these jewellery houses which have been around from the 1700s and 1800s, knowing they have perfected their technique over so many years.
> 
> I would rank all the European jewelry houses as 1st tier and Tiffany's as 2nd tier. It is a shame as I like their City Hardwear and T collection but I will not buy them because of the brand, and their pricing doesn't reflect their market position.


I think it is hard to base a comparison off of one bangle. i have the t bangle but in the hinge kind with diamonds and it is a stunner. It’s incredibly well made and I have had no issues with it. My in store experiences have always been wonderful and feel like my sa goes out of his way to invite me to special events and sends me cards and little gifts. I don’t get that from Cartier even though I’ve spent so much more there. Maybe it depends on boutique?

Tiffany is also highly regarded with respect to their engagement rings and diamonds generally. I doubt you’ll talk to a jeweler or client who thinks the diamonds and craftsmanship of erings is second tier. I think Tiffany actually prices their items too low when it comes to the diamond jewelry. I think it’s due to their not being as popular as Cartier or vca. If you see the number of carats and weight of items compared to Cartier and vca, You get so much more with Tiffany. It’s too bad that people are so into vca and Cartier bc Tiffany has so much to offer.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Angel_bunny said:


> I liked Tiffany's years ago, but to me, the brand allure is gone.
> 
> I have the T bracelet, the wire is flimsy. It is poor quality compared to my other jewellery (Cartier, VCA, etc), so I will not buy Tiffany again. Their in store experience doesn't feel like a luxury shopping experience.
> 
> The quality behind the European jewellery houses (Cartier, VCA, Bulgari, Boucheron, Chaumet etc) has really proven itself to me. There is something different about these jewellery houses which have been around from the 1700s and 1800s, knowing they have perfected their technique over so many years.
> 
> I would rank all the European jewelry houses as 1st tier and Tiffany's as 2nd tier. It is a shame as I like their City Hardwear and T collection but I will not buy them because of the brand, and their pricing doesn't reflect their market position.


It’s really hard to compare the T wire bracelet to a VCA piece- the price difference is huge.  You may be able to compare an all gold sweet bracelet to the T Wire- but that is it.  You can try to compare the T Wire to the Small Clou -which is also not nearly as sturdy as the original and almost double the price of the T Wire.  Tiffany has been around since 1837.  I think if you pick Peretti or designs that have proven the test of time then your opinion may change.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SDC2003 said:


> I think it is hard to base a comparison off of one bangle. i have the t bangle but in the hinge kind with diamonds and it is a stunner. It’s incredibly well made and I have had no issues with it. My in store experiences have always been wonderful and feel like my sa goes out of his way to invite me to special events and sends me cards and little gifts. I don’t get that from Cartier even though I’ve spent so much more there. Maybe it depends on boutique?
> 
> Tiffany is also highly regarded with respect to their engagement rings and diamonds generally. I doubt you’ll talk to a jeweler or client who thinks the diamonds and craftsmanship of erings is second tier. I think Tiffany actually prices their items too low when it comes to the diamond jewelry. I think it’s due to their not being as popular as Cartier or vca. If you see the number of carats and weight of items compared to Cartier and vca, You get so much more with Tiffany. It’s too bad that people are so into vca and Cartier bc Tiffany has so much to offer.


100% agree!  Tiffany does not have the same devoted following as the other listed brands.  You definitely get more diamond weight at Tiffany than the other houses mentioned- plus you have more design options.


----------



## Anya M.L

SDC2003 said:


> f you see the number of carats and weight of items compared to Cartier and vca, You get so much more with Tiffany. It’s too bad that people are so into vca and Cartier bc Tiffany has so much to offer.



Honestly part of the reason why I like Tiffany's is that it's more understated and doesn't have the same following as Cartier. I've looked at the Love bracelet a few times but it just doesn't do anything for me. And part of the reason for that is because of how crazy the hype is around them.

The main collections that I go to are Elsa Perretti or Paloma Picasso - both of which have dainty/feminine jewellery that you don't really see from Cartier etc (I'm thinking like the olive leaf collection by PP). Does Tiffany's have the same allure as VCA? Depends who you're talking to. My everyday jewellery is Tiffany's - if I had the budget for it, I probably would buy 'special occasion pieces from VCA or Cartier but I like to actually use my pieces.

I do agree that the Tiffany pricing seems odd. I bought a few pieces in store in April and was on the website yesterday looking for bday ideas and saw that the price of two of the pieces had *dropped* since I bought them, but one has gone up. Has anyone else noticed this or am I just totally out of the loop? They were both silver pieces.


----------



## theprettymiss

Well Beyonce and Jay just did an ad for Tiffany..which is telling.

I dont think the gold/diamond pieces will ever go out of style.

Im VERY happy with my knot pendant.


----------



## Swanky

Answering this thread’s intention… 
I’m not a fan. I don’t get the hype personally, seems like over priced silver and diamonds when I’ve tried to shop there. It just doesn’t appeal to me personally.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Swanky said:


> Answering this thread’s intention…
> I’m not a fan. I don’t get the hype personally, seems like over priced silver and diamonds when I’ve tried to shop there. It just doesn’t appeal to me personally.


Has your opinion changed over the years?  Do you feel that other luxury brands offer better options/service?  Imho all luxury jewelry is overpriced.  With that in mind I find that much more of the designs at Tiffany appeal to me more than Cartier (I cannot comment on store experiences) and have received way better service at Tiffany than Van Cleef.


----------



## Swanky

AntiqueShopper said:


> Has your opinion changed over the years?  Do you feel that other luxury brands offer better options/service?  Imho all luxury jewelry is overpriced.  With that in mind I find that much more of the designs at Tiffany appeal to me more than Cartier (I cannot comment on store experiences) and have received way better service at Tiffany than Van Cleef.


Maybe a little. I liked it ok when I was young as sterling was relatively affordable then. I was gifted an Atlas ring and bracelet but never wore the bracelet. 
I don’t care for sterling now and I find their diamonds to be grossly overpriced for the quality. The stone sourced from Hong Kong by Victor Canera for my e-ring would’ve easily been double to triple the price based on its specs. It blows my mind!
I’m not a huge designer jewelry buyer in general but do like Cartier and a couple of VCA pieces. 
 My sweet DH has bought me quite a bit of Sydney Evan’s pieces which are fun and not expensive.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Really think Tiffany will keep its lustre for quite sometime. Sadly there is nothing current I want but when ever Tiffany comes up I always remember two girls on a train going to visit Tiffany with a birthday gift voucher. 

They were absolutely over the moon & ecstatic to visit a concession inside a department store.  

We then caught the same train back. The girls were even more excited each with the tiniest of Tiffany bags on their wrists. 

The whole glorious magic of Tiffany was quite obvious...

Lovely to see actually


----------



## octnybride

I've never been into this brand. I've respected it but never saw the desire to buy anything from here. I think it was overexposed in the early 00s that I had a negative connotation with it. I actually did freelance work for them for a few months in 2016 and didn't realize how much it was appreciated in Asia until I joined the corporate creative team there. I did not have access to the employee store but I saw the items there were 60-90% off retail which astonishes me on their markup.


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

I'm a woman of a certain age and have been wearing Tiffany since my 20s. My engagement and wedding rings are from Tiffany. I was purchasing pieces about twice a year. When the "Not Your Mother's Tiffany" campaign came out I was shocked that they would want to alienate a large demographic including loyal customers like me. I'm done with them.


----------



## papertiger

octnybride said:


> I've never been into this brand. I've respected it but never saw the desire to buy anything from here. I think it was overexposed in the early 00s that I had a negative connotation with it. I actually did freelance work for them for a few months in 2016 and didn't realize how much it was appreciated in Asia until I joined the corporate creative team there. I did not have access to the employee store but I saw the items there were 60-90% off retail which astonishes me on their markup.



Generally discount to employees doesn't usually equate to mark-up. Often they are getting rid of what deeply unfashionable, not inline with current policy, stuff marked incorrectly or samples etc.


----------



## papertiger

DaintyDiamonds said:


> I'm a woman of a certain age and have been wearing Tiffany since my 20s. My engagement and wedding rings are from Tiffany. I was purchasing pieces about twice a year. When the "Not Your Mother's Tiffany" campaign came out I was shocked that they would want to alienate a large demographic including loyal customers like me. I'm done with them.



Yes, that campaign was silly shot in the foot.


----------



## papertiger

The way I'm viewing T atm is to do with the takeover. 

I think LVMH is too big for the good of most of the companies it owns/has shares in. 

The most convenient T is almost next door (my SA at) Cartier, it's not the biggest though and therefore I understand they can't stock everything and in many sizes and have to order in. Very recently, I tried to get 2 pieces from the Hardwear collection, one silver and another gold. The SA firstly suggested I should compromise a new silver piece by stretching it several sizes bigger, then announced my address to the entire room looking for my name and phone number, and then promised to call about when the gold came in. She didn't. Obviously, far too much effort. I don't need _need_ to buy from Tiffany, and obviously they don't need to sell to me. 

I just want to get the Peretti pieces I've always liked, but that's because of the designs/designer. Otherwise, I can't think what else I'd buy.


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> The way I'm viewing T atm is to do with the takeover.
> 
> I think LVMH is too big for the good of most of the companies it owns/has shares in.
> 
> The most convenient T is almost next door (my SA at) Cartier, it's not the biggest though and therefore I understand they can't stock everything and in many sizes and have to order in. Very recently, I tried to get 2 pieces from the Hardwear collection, one silver and another gold. The SA firstly suggested I should compromise a new silver piece by stretching it several sizes bigger, then announced my address to the entire room looking for my name and phone number, and then promised to call about when the gold came in. She didn't. Obviously, far too much effort. I don't need _need_ to buy from Tiffany, and obviously they don't need to sell to me.
> 
> I just want to get the Peretti pieces I've always liked, but that's because of the designs/designer. Otherwise, I can't think what else I'd buy.



So sorry to hear of your bad experience! At my location, after the economic downturn of 2008, they offered many of the longtime salespeople early retirement. I'd run into them frequently afterwards, as many were then scattered around other area jewelry boutiques. With them went so much knowledge of Tiffany pieces and heritage, along with years of sales experience. There was a noticeable difference shopping there for quite a while, but it is much improved now at the same location. I'm happy to have the pieces I've purchased over the years, the newer designs aren't as compelling to me. I hope you can find the Peretti pieces you're after!


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> The way I'm viewing T atm is to do with the takeover.
> 
> I think LVMH is too big for the good of most of the companies it owns/has shares in.
> 
> The most convenient T is almost next door (my SA at) Cartier, it's not the biggest though and therefore I understand they can't stock everything and in many sizes and have to order in. Very recently, I tried to get 2 pieces from the Hardwear collection, one silver and another gold. The SA firstly suggested I should compromise a new silver piece by stretching it several sizes bigger, then announced my address to the entire room looking for my name and phone number, and then promised to call about when the gold came in. She didn't. Obviously, far too much effort. I don't need _need_ to buy from Tiffany, and obviously they don't need to sell to me.
> 
> I just want to get the Peretti pieces I've always liked, but that's because of the designs/designer. Otherwise, I can't think what else I'd buy.


Doesn’t surprise me at all… I tried to order in a croisillion Schlumberger cuff in green at two different locations and neither came through. They took down all my information promising to call when it would arrive which invariably did not occur.


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> Doesn’t surprise me at all… I tried to order in a croisillion Schlumberger cuff in green at two different locations and neither came through. They took down all my information promising to call when it would arrive which invariably did not occur.



  they really shouldn't make it this hard to spend our money


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

papertiger said:


> they really shouldn't make it this hard to spend our money



Think you hit the nail! Staff at elite or just well run stores used to consider training their staff essential. Before we went on the floor in the morning on my first real paying job there was a gathering in each department with the floor manager giving us any updates, mostly it was about what we should concentrate on selling but covered all store news & some training.

Don’t think stores feel its worth the time & expense now.


----------



## bluerose123

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Think you hit the nail! Staff at elite or just well run stores used to consider training their staff essential. Before we went on the floor in the morning on my first real paying job there was a gathering in each department with the floor manager giving us any updates, mostly it was about what we should concentrate on selling but covered all store news & some training.
> 
> Don’t think stores feel its worth the time & expense now.



Generally the customer service at Tiffany is okay for me but once I had a below-average experience. I asked to see a dbty necklace and the SA responded "Can't you see I'm busy?"  I really didn't know she was busy but anyways...I think I deserve a bit nicer put-off...or maybe it was because I didn't dress fancy that day, just jeans and tshirt. In the end another SA went in to help me but I was kinda upset.


----------



## Lpchickster

I'll say I've noticed that Tiffanys in store SAs are pushy and competitive- and it's really cheapening the brand.


----------



## brnicutie

The last time I was at Tiffanys none of the SAs acknowledged me or asked if I needed any help. Funny thing is that the manager recognized me and summoned an SA over to help me, but I was already on my way out.


----------



## meowkittycat

I haven't had poor experiences from Tiffany in terms of their service but I'm just a casual browser. I am the target with their "Not Your Mother" campaign but I'm not a fan of it. Not really sure where Tiffany is going.


----------



## 880

I do like individual Tiffany pieces, but the thread as a whole is about the brand itself. I think the brand has lost a bit of its luster in part bc of LVMH (which may be a great opportunity for reinvention or not; the uncertainty doesn’t help). In part bc s huge size (NY flagship is my neighborhood store). IMO, it’s the Paul Stuart of high end jewelry. (Paul Stuart is a one of, ny men’s mainstream luxury boutique that was very very  large). For Luxury jewelry, I prefer smaller boutiques (Verdura belperron being one of the best from a storefront perspective)  Sometimes I wonder what could have been (Suzanne Belperron was offered the job of Tiffany designer before Schlumberger, but she declined). Their design might have been an entirely different design aesthetic. The different designers, Paloma Picasso, schlumberger, peretti, angela cummings, all contribute to my feeling of a department store or a collection of designers without unifying theme.

BTW, I remember their ad boxes in the NYT decades ago, and while some pieces were gorgeous (and I think I recall when PO was do branded with Tiffany too), many were geared to somewhat affordable luxury, a new world concept. so if Tiffany has lost its luster, it’s kind of the course they set for themselves. And, I am not talking only about their silver RTT pieces. JMO of course


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

bluerose123 said:


> Generally the customer service at Tiffany is okay for me but once I had a below-average experience. I asked to see a dbty necklace and the SA responded "Can't you see I'm busy?"  I really didn't know she was busy but anyways...I think I deserve a bit nicer put-off...or maybe it was because I didn't dress fancy that day, just jeans and tshirt. In the end another SA went in to help me but I was kinda upset.


Not sure if this is everywhere or just within a country. 

Last time, a long time now, We were in the Tiffany concession of a local department store. 

Our sales assistant instantly pulled up our profile( a lot of stuff we had bought in various stores across the country) it was not accurate as major special order purchases were missing. 

I would suspect that your national purchase history would influence a sales assistant’s efforts regardless of how accurate.


----------



## MooMooVT

I always have excellent service at my local Tiffany's (Austin), my former local store (Chevy Chase, MD) and at the NYC store - and I'm usually dressed casually at best. I love some of Tiffany's pieces and think they're worth my money. I like that Tiffany has a wider variety of styles than some other luxury brands. They also have a nice variety of more casual pieces and more upscale pieces. As with almost any brand, I don't love all their offerings - but I can always find something fabulous.

Also, Tiffany makes an effort to lure in new customers with their silver line and more affordable gold pieces where many brands don't.
IDK. I'm still a Tiffany fan. I'm not really swayed by their advertising as I don't watch much TV. I wasn't familiar with their "not your mother's Tiffany" campaign. I've heard Beyonce and JayZ have a current ad campaign but I haven't seen it and it doesn't influence me. I'm too old to care what B & JayZ think about anything.


----------



## mochibabu

I live in Australia, and I think most people here aspire to own at least a piece of Tiffany's because it seems to be a very 'nice' brand. Most people start with sterling silver pieces. In 2018 I was gifted a double heart sterling for AUD$200. Now in 2021 it is $295 ... I personally wouldn't buy it for myself


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

bluerose123 said:


> Generally the customer service at Tiffany is okay for me but once I had a below-average experience. I asked to see a dbty necklace and the SA responded "Can't you see I'm busy?"  I really didn't know she was busy but anyways...I think I deserve a bit nicer put-off...or maybe it was because I didn't dress fancy that day, just jeans and tshirt. In the end another SA went in to help me but I was kinda upset.


This is not professional behaviour under any circumstances. I hope you were able to complete your shopping with another SA?

The management would have been horrified.

Sometimes people do have a very bad day & just put their foot in their mouth at the wrong time & it’s a case of moving on.


----------



## bluerose123

Cheddar Cheese said:


> This is not professional behaviour under any circumstances. I hope you were able to complete your shopping with another SA?
> 
> The management would have been horrified.
> 
> Sometimes people do have a very bad day & just put their foot in their mouth at the wrong time & it’s a case of moving on.



The second SA who went in to help me (after the busy one) was nice. Anyway, it was just a bad day I guess. I still have nice experience with other SAs on other days, so in general I do love Tiffany.


----------



## bluerose123

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Not sure if this is everywhere or just within a country.
> 
> Last time, a long time now, We were in the Tiffany concession of a local department store.
> 
> Our sales assistant instantly pulled up our profile( a lot of stuff we had bought in various stores across the country) it was not accurate as major special order purchases were missing.
> 
> I would suspect that your national purchase history would influence a sales assistant’s efforts regardless of how accurate.



In my country, they do not ask for my personal info before I make the payment, so they don't see my purchase history before the payment step. I don't think the SA's attitude is affected by payment history in my country.


----------



## zoeshin

Oh I love Tiffany. Their new collections are absolutely stunning !! I have Tiffany T, Hardware, and Knot in rose gold and they're all so beautiful and great quality. And the SAs from NYC are so welcoming the step I walk in. But I guess everyone has a different experience ..

I personally don't get Cartier or Van Cleef. Especially Van Cleef, they charge so much for things that don't even have diamonds. But I guess that's what makes them higher end? Not sure if I'll ever be into that.. Especially them not recognizing their own jewelries makes me feel like their design and quality are indistinguishable from counterfeits.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lpchickster said:


> I'll say I've noticed that Tiffanys in store SAs are pushy and competitive- and it's really cheapening the brand.



I had a pushy SA yesterday. I wanted to look at the T collection and I knew I wanted gold. No question. He was pushing for me to purchase the T1 narrow in rose gold. It was beautiful in rose gold but not what I wanted. He pushed for rose bc they didn’t have gold in stock. Just say that- but no he started talking about price increases, product shortages and even the rose gold may be gone and I won’t be able to get it he said. All may be true but I’m not in a rush to buy anyway. 

Curious how much was the T1 hinged pre pandemic. Does anyone know? Curious about the price increase.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

When I was young, in my 20s, I liked and bought a few Tiffany silver pieces. I have sold them years ago. 

As I age, I feel I have passed the Tiffany silver jewellery phase. My last purchase from Tiffany was my wedding band. For jewellery that I wear on a daily basis, I’d go for Chaumet (because of Chaumet’s prices, I only buy them if I have something special to commentate). 

I actually would like to eventually sell my Tiffany engagement ring and upgrade it to something else.


----------



## classychictipz

I'm very happy with my Tiffany pieces. Most of my jewelry collection consists of white gold and silver with a few pieces in yellow or rose gold. I like that Tiffany has many options. I've received great service in the two stores that I shop at. I'm thinking my next piece might be the knot necklace in rose gold.


----------



## lill_canele

I have a nostalgic spot for Tiffany, probably mainly influenced by my mother. Of course the way Tiffany was marketed in the 90s is starkly different today, especially after being taken over by LVMH.
In the past, ~2015-2019, my experience with Tiffany was...brief? I would go in to look or buy something, and every single time, the SA who worked with me on my last visit had left the company. And then I'd have to work with a new person. Not that this is something to get upset over, but it is something that I noticed. And so I never cared too much about who my SA was, every time I went to go buy something because it ended up being a different person anyway lol.
However, this past year, I have met a wonderful SA.  He is very responsive, understanding of my tastes, not pushy, and even sent me a holiday card! (whether that is marketing or not, doesn't matter, he took the time to write a card to me and I appreciate it.) I don't think I have bought many things from him, a necklace and ring here, an accessory there, some gifts. He'd always be happy to let me try things that was definitely out of my budget haha, and if he had a lot of clients that day, I'd get to wait in a private room and relax. So I am very glad that he is my SA and still very accommodating when I arrive without notice sometimes.  

What's really conflicting to me is LVMH's marketing with Tiffany. "Not your mother's Tiffany" and "Tiffany Table Manners" is not the Tiffany I knew and grew to love. Frankly I find it rude, disrespectful and borderline insulting. 
It really does not want me to continue supporting Tiffany as a company and especially not buy any of their new collections. (Fortunately I'm not into any of the new collections haha). I miss classic Tiffany and I hope that LVMH makes a turn around...sometime in the future, haha, who knows.


----------



## BPC

lill_canele said:


> *What's really conflicting to me is LVMH's marketing with Tiffany. "Not your mother's Tiffany" and "Tiffany Table Manners" is not the Tiffany I knew and grew to love. Frankly I find it rude, disrespectful and borderline insulting. *
> It really does not want me to continue supporting Tiffany as a company and especially not buy any of their new collections. (Fortunately I'm not into any of the new collections haha). I miss classic Tiffany and I hope that LVMH makes a turn around...sometime in the future, haha, who knows.



The new marketing bothers me as well. The not your mothers part is ridiculous considering they're using Jay-Z and Beyonce in their new campaign. Jay-Z is in his 50's so what exactly do they mean by "not your mothers?" 

The table manners video.. cringe.. I'm not sure I understand the point of the video other than you don't need any manners to be a Tiffany client?


----------



## SDC2003

This is an interesting article and also speaks to Tiffany’s popularity strength.









						Chanel, Hermes, Cartier And Tiffany Prove Resale Value Again Via Fashionphile Report
					

These luxury heavy-hitters are once again at the top of the resale demand heap.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## etoile de mer

lill_canele said:


> I have a nostalgic spot for Tiffany, probably mainly influenced by my mother. Of course the way Tiffany was marketed in the 90s is starkly different today, especially after being taken over by LVMH.
> In the past, ~2015-2019, my experience with Tiffany was...brief? I would go in to look or buy something, and every single time, the SA who worked with me on my last visit had left the company. And then I'd have to work with a new person. Not that this is something to get upset over, but it is something that I noticed. And so I never cared too much about who my SA was, every time I went to go buy something because it ended up being a different person anyway lol.
> However, this past year, I have met a wonderful SA.  He is very responsive, understanding of my tastes, not pushy, and even sent me a holiday card! (whether that is marketing or not, doesn't matter, he took the time to write a card to me and I appreciate it.) I don't think I have bought many things from him, a necklace and ring here, an accessory there, some gifts. He'd always be happy to let me try things that was definitely out of my budget haha, and if he had a lot of clients that day, I'd get to wait in a private room and relax. So I am very glad that he is my SA and still very accommodating when I arrive without notice sometimes.
> 
> What's really conflicting to me is LVMH's marketing with Tiffany. "Not your mother's Tiffany" and "Tiffany Table Manners" is not the Tiffany I knew and grew to love. Frankly I find it rude, disrespectful and borderline insulting.
> It really does not want me to continue supporting Tiffany as a company and especially not buy any of their new collections. (Fortunately I'm not into any of the new collections haha). I miss classic Tiffany and I hope that LVMH makes a turn around...sometime in the future, haha, who knows.



I feel much the same as you on all you noted!

There were so many wonderful sales associates that had been at my store for many years when I regularly shopped there in the 90s and early 2000s. I loved so many of the pieces they offered then. Sadly, many of the longtime SA left when offered early retirement after the economic downturn in 2008. Like you, I never really consistently connected with anyone again until recently. My current SA is really lovely to deal with, but now I feel less affinity for the current Tiffany designs, and have only made a few purchases with her.

Regarding LVMH, their Tiffany ad campaigns leave me feeling disappointed.  IMO, they are neither creative nor innovative. They are not attractive, or whimsical. They frankly seem juvenile! Based on their ads, I'm really not sure who they want as their customers. Their current efforts seem risky, will they attract more customers than they repel?


----------



## bananaramma

I’m less into it than I was a few years ago


----------



## muddledmint

I’m a big fan of the hardwear and t collections. It appeals to me more than anything from any other jewelry brand. I can appreciate stuff from Cartier etc on other people, but there’s always something about them that is not for me. Like dealing with screws and the whole chastity belt thing. Or some designs are just not my style, too ornate and fancy, like some perlee and Alhambra pieces. It’s like tiffany just gets me with hardwear and t. Simple,  casual, modern, not too feminine, but still pretty, stackable and collectible, but also good to wear alone.


----------



## 422stewart

I just got into Tiffany. I just got the True Narrow ring in WG. I would be considering the T1 or T Wire. 

I tend to wear my Cartier pieces more though Tiffany, I think is less recognizable (in my industry/ imo) in the workplace and in nyc (in terms of safety).


----------



## ProShopper1

Basically all of my Tiffany pieces are from middle school/high school. I loved Tiffany back then and had so many things on my wishlist. For whatever reason I just kind of stopped looking. In the past year (probably due to all of the price increases) I decided to pick out the pieces I still liked and plan to get them. I found that I'm not really a fan of their new direction-anything I liked (that wasn't crazy expensive) were pieces I already own but in gold. I've narrowed it down to the gold small starfish, gold 22m open heart pendant, and gold venetian bracelet (they didn't have it to try on). I'm trying to decide if any are worth it? The sterling venetian was probably my most worn way back when because I would switch the other larger bracelets around. But idk $4500 seems like a lot for it? I would so appreciate any input!


----------



## purselovah91

ProShopper1 said:


> Basically all of my Tiffany pieces are from middle school/high school. I loved Tiffany back then and had so many things on my wishlist. For whatever reason I just kind of stopped looking. In the past year (probably due to all of the price increases) I decided to pick out the pieces I still liked and plan to get them. I found that I'm not really a fan of their new direction-anything I liked (that wasn't crazy expensive) were pieces I already own but in gold. I've narrowed it down to the gold small starfish, gold 22m open heart pendant, and gold venetian bracelet (they didn't have it to try on). I'm trying to decide if any are worth it? The sterling venetian was probably my most worn way back when because I would switch the other larger bracelets around. But idk $4500 seems like a lot for it? I would so appreciate any input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639589
> View attachment 5639590


no offense but the heart kinda looks like mall jewelery


----------



## ProShopper1

purselovah91 said:


> no offense but the heart kinda looks like mall jewelery


I was kind of thinking that too..but then my mom said that was her favorite and I thought maybe I was just being weird.


----------



## SDC2003

I think the Elsa peretti line is beautiful. These two items you’ve shown are classic Tiffany pieces. They’re elegant and not flashy. They’re a nice breath of fresh air compared to the heavy and modern designs being churned out by Tiffany these days. The hardware and lock lines are not appealing to me but to each their own.


----------



## purselovah91

ProShopper1 said:


> I was kind of thinking that too..but then my mom said that was her favorite and I thought maybe I was just being weird.


It's a lot of money (too much money in my opinion). so only buy something if you really, truly love it


----------



## lvchanellvr

ProShopper1 said:


> I was kind of thinking that too..but then my mom said that was her favorite and I thought maybe I was just being weird.


What you liked in the past, may not be what you will like in the near or far distant future. I would choose the starfish over the other 2 options. I agree with @SDC2003 the Elsa Perritti line is beautiful and do have longevity in their designs. I have a few from her line and still wear to this day. Very easy pieces to wear.


----------



## QueenLa

ProShopper1 said:


> Basically all of my Tiffany pieces are from middle school/high school. I loved Tiffany back then and had so many things on my wishlist. For whatever reason I just kind of stopped looking. In the past year (probably due to all of the price increases) I decided to pick out the pieces I still liked and plan to get them. I found that I'm not really a fan of their new direction-anything I liked (that wasn't crazy expensive) were pieces I already own but in gold. I've narrowed it down to the gold small starfish, gold 22m open heart pendant, and gold venetian bracelet (they didn't have it to try on). I'm trying to decide if any are worth it? The sterling venetian was probably my most worn way back when because I would switch the other larger bracelets around. But idk $4500 seems like a lot for it? I would so appreciate any input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639589
> View attachment 5639590


I like the starfish!


----------



## ProShopper1

I'm pretty sure I'm going to do the starfish! It might be seasonal, but I'll be happy all season 

I'm assuming no one thinks the venetian is worth it?


----------



## sosauce

ProShopper1 said:


> Basically all of my Tiffany pieces are from middle school/high school. I loved Tiffany back then and had so many things on my wishlist. For whatever reason I just kind of stopped looking. In the past year (probably due to all of the price increases) I decided to pick out the pieces I still liked and plan to get them. I found that I'm not really a fan of their new direction-anything I liked (that wasn't crazy expensive) were pieces I already own but in gold. I've narrowed it down to the gold small starfish, gold 22m open heart pendant, and gold venetian bracelet (they didn't have it to try on). I'm trying to decide if any are worth it? The sterling venetian was probably my most worn way back when because I would switch the other larger bracelets around. But idk $4500 seems like a lot for it? I would so appreciate any input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639589
> View attachment 5639590


I actually prefer the open heart. I’m not a heart type of person, but the Elsa Peretti open heart is so iconic and I like the negative space. Also, it’s a piece that you can wear at a lot of different lengths.

The starfish is cute, but I feel like it’s a souvenir piece you would get from going on vacation in the Bahamas or Cape Cod. 

But if it were me, and I were choosing a Peretti design, I think the bottle is nice. The snake I love. The scorpion I love. Diamonds by the yard is fabulous. The bean is so sumptuous. I’m not sure I’m really feeling either open heart or the starfish. But I would definitely choose the heart, since it’s a more classic design.

As for Venetian link bracelet. No… I wouldn’t… the chain isn’t very distinctive. The clasp isn’t very stylized. I would choose the hardware or Aegean bracelet, or anything else that’s more unique. I don’t view the Venetian link as a distinctly Tiffany design.


----------



## Mpill

Such a great thread. I fell off Tiffany once the flimsy T wire bracelets came out. I don’t mind some branding, but the Ts are so mid-level brand to me (Tory Burch, Michael Kors, etc). Then they hit me with Jay-Z and Beyoncé, which I’m sure speaks to many people, but I’m not one of them. In fact, I don’t love a celeb campaign for any high end jewelry house. (Sidebar: Bulgari recently launched a campaign with Anne Hathaway and while like her and love Bulgari, same sentiment.) Celeb campaigns feel fleeting and desperate. I have an old RTT bracelet with the round tag, which I haven’t worn in ages but it’s sentimental so it stays in the collection. I have an Elsa Peretti gold snake ring with diamonds and an EP yellow gold and lapis DBTY pendant. Simple, beautiful. My favorite piece, and the ”most Tiffany” to me, is my Schlumberger red enamel and yellow gold ring. It’s been discontinued, which is a shame as I would have wanted a second from the collection. It just screams elegance to me.


----------



## mla12

Hi. New here, so I can't start a thread, but this discussion is what led me here.

I'm considering giving my wife a necklace from the T collection. She's not into branded stuff at all, and in fact, I didn't realize it was even Tiffany when I first saw it.... I just thought it was very pretty. I thought there was a kind of a deco element to it and then realized later it was part of the "T Collection."

So, question is, as someone who is not into brands, is the "T" obvious to most everyone? Do people instantly recognize it as Tiffany or no?

Thanks.


----------



## lalame

mla12 said:


> Hi. New here, so I can't start a thread, but this discussion is what led me here.
> 
> I'm considering giving my wife a necklace from the T collection. She's not into branded stuff at all, and in fact, I didn't realize it was even Tiffany when I first saw it.... I just thought it was very pretty. I thought there was a kind of a deco element to it and then realized later it was part of the "T Collection."
> 
> So, question is, as someone who is not into brands, is the "T" obvious to most everyone? Do people instantly recognize it as Tiffany or no?
> 
> Thanks.



I think it is definitely obvious to most fashion-fans, if not casual observers (depending on where you live and how many ads you see). Tiffany created the T collection in order to have a signature/recognizable/branded design that could appeal more to people who like logos.... their other designs tend to be completely unrecognizable as Tiffany except to strong Tiffany fans. Compare that to competitors like David Yurman, VCA, Cartier, who have an uber recognizable signature design that hits you in the face with the brand.

All that being said, does she not like jewelry with logos or jewelry strongly associated with a brand? The two are kind of different... T collection is obviously Tiffany but IMO the T doesn't necessarily look like a logo. Kind of like some people who would never wear designer monogram stuff might still like the Burberry check. If you like the design itself, maybe she will also just like the design.


----------



## mla12

lalame said:


> All that being said, does she not like jewelry with logos or jewelry strongly associated with a brand? The two are kind of different... T collection is obviously Tiffany but IMO the T doesn't necessarily look like a logo. Kind of like some people who would never wear designer monogram stuff might still like the Burberry check. If you like the design itself, maybe she will also just like the design.



Burberry is a great example. I don't think she'd have any problem with a burberry check... it's more just the overt logos. But I'm sure she wouldn't wear, say, a GG necklace from Gucci. We both love quality brands, just would rather the pieces speak for themselves. So that's what has me paralyzed. 
Is the T pretty close to being the same as the GG or no?

To be specific, I'm looking at the pink opal t circle necklace in rose gold. 

Would be open to any alternative brand suggestions for similar looks. I found pieces that were simply round, but I like the fact that the circle is broken up by the vertical lines... just wish it wasn't a "thing." ha


----------



## lalame

mla12 said:


> Burberry is a great example. I don't think she'd have any problem with a burberry check... it's more just the overt logos. But I'm sure she wouldn't wear, say, a GG necklace from Gucci. We both love quality brands, just would rather the pieces speak for themselves. So that's what has me paralyzed.
> Is the T pretty close to being the same as the GG or no?
> 
> To be specific, I'm looking at the pink opal t circle necklace in rose gold.
> 
> Would be open to any alternative brand suggestions for similar looks. I found pieces that were simply round, but I like the fact that the circle is broken up by the vertical lines... just wish it wasn't a "thing." ha



I was just looking at this necklace yesterday!! It's a beauty. I do think the T is a bit GG-like at the moment (and Tiffany is marketing the T hard for that reason!) so if she's strongly averse to how that appears, maybe go with something safer. If you like a round pendant that has something interesting going on, how about something like the Chaumet Jeux de Liens Harmony? It comes in 2 sizes and several colors.


----------



## mla12

lalame said:


> If you like a round pendant that has something interesting going on, how about something like the Chaumet Jeux de Liens Harmony? It comes in 2 sizes and several colors.


Thank you, @lalame! Not quite as in love with that design but you've now introduced me to Chaumet  Their bee stuff with the honeycomb motif is pretty interesting. Completely different, but I like the bee medallion and the pendant.


----------



## sparklebunny

mla12 said:


> Burberry is a great example. I don't think she'd have any problem with a burberry check... it's more just the overt logos. But I'm sure she wouldn't wear, say, a GG necklace from Gucci. We both love quality brands, just would rather the pieces speak for themselves. So that's what has me paralyzed.
> Is the T pretty close to being the same as the GG or no?
> 
> To be specific, I'm looking at the pink opal t circle necklace in rose gold.
> 
> Would be open to any alternative brand suggestions for similar looks. I found pieces that were simply round, but I like the fact that the circle is broken up by the vertical lines... just wish it wasn't a "thing." ha


I looked up the pink opal necklace on Tiffany’s website. I think it’s pretty and isn’t too obvious with the branding—it is quite subtle. Is there any chance you could ask your wife for her thoughts or drop hints?

An alternative would be the Amulette de Cartier:


			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/amulette-de-cartier/
		


They used to have a pink stone version, but not anymore (to my knowledge). But it’s like a partial-circle design and also not super “obvious,” IMO.


----------



## mla12

Thank you @sparklebunny. Yes, the Cartier piece is great too and I found a photo of the pink version. Yes, that would also be a great candidate, I like that very much.


----------



## mla12

To close the loop on this, I did *not *go with the Tiffany necklace.

I found a store, Twist, that carries some interesting designers (imho). I ended up getting her two different pieces. Both are maybe a bit retro but I think perhaps that's what I'm drawn toward. Hope she likes them!

Thank you again for the guidance and suggestions here.


----------



## nicole0612

mla12 said:


> To close the loop on this, I did *not *go with the Tiffany necklace.
> 
> I found a store, Twist, that carries some interesting designers (imho). I ended up getting her two different pieces. Both are maybe a bit retro but I think perhaps that's what I'm drawn toward. Hope she likes them!
> 
> Thank you again for the guidance and suggestions here.
> 
> View attachment 5658951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658952


The second one is from the Retrouvai Compass line, which I really love!


----------

